# Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung



## sesticaba (30. August 2018)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

Ich spreche dieses Thema an, weil mir beim letzten Ansitz am wilden Fluss ein mir unbekannter Angler von seinem Forellenpuff erzählte.

Da es an dem Tag am Fluss sowieso schlecht schlief (weil zu heiß), fing er an, vom Forellenpuff zu schwärmen, da dieser ja viel zuverlässiger sei als ein wildes Gewässer und man nicht umsonst das Haus verlassen würde wie am heutigen Tag....

 richtig geil findet er es ja auch, dass die Betreiber bei der Ankunft von neuen Anglern noch mal einen dicken Batzen Zuchtforellen in den Teich werfen, damit man auch ja nicht das Risiko läuft, nichts zu fangen..

Hinzu kommt, dass er mir Bilder zeigt, auf denen er mit 20 Forellen (!) posiert... #q

Und angeblich gibt es Teiche, in denen extra nur Kapitale besetzt werden, damit man sein Ego so richtig schön stärken kann...#t

Hab mich dann noch mal zuhause etwas näher mit Forellenpuffs auseinander gesetzt und gesehen, dass das, was er erzählt, ja Gang und Gäbe ist:
Massenfänge... hochgezüchtete Monsterforellen...Zuchtstöre (lol)... ungefähr 10 Angler auf 10 Meter Uferlänge...sogar ne Anlage mit einem Mini-Teich gesehen, in dem nur Aale besetzt werden. Der Teich ist ohne Witz nicht größer als 50qm und da sitzen dann ehrlich 10 Leute, mehr  aufeinander als nebeneinander #c...dann das Lustigste, einige Anlagen werden sogar von Leuten ohne Angelschein befischt...und das Beste: oft wird am Ende des Tages nach Kilo abgerechnet..    wie traurig ist das alles;+...

Naja, bin ja echt kein Spießer, aber dieses Puffangeln gehört für mich in den industriellen Sektor und hat mit dem Angelsport, wie er im klassischen Sinne definiert ist, nichts zu tun..wenn ich frischen Fisch zum Essen brauche, geh ich in ein gutes Fachgeschäft. Wenn ich aber Angeln will, geh ich in dir Natur und schalte ab. Da ist es für mich auch kein verlorener Tag, wenn mal nichts gefangen wird, so wie es der besagte Angler behauptet. Und was will man bitte mit 20 Forellen??? Sorry, finde das eher eklig..aber manche sind halt fanggeil.
Naja, solange das Geschäft läuft und es genug Leute gibt, die darauf einsteigen, wird diese komerzialisierte Form des Angelns, die für mich eher in Verkauf und Konsum einzuordnen ist, auch weiter präsent sein.

Hier treffen halt Gegensätze mit unterschiedlichen Werten aufeinander.

Für die einen bedeutet Angeln: Natur, Spannung, Ruhe, Idylle,...für andere bedeutet es halt, um jeden Preis Fisch gefangen haben zu müssen...

Möchte hier niemandem zu Nahe treten, jeder soll machen, was er mag.  
Ich persönlich könnte das mit meiner Wertevorstellung von Angeln aber nie vereinbaren, so eine Anlage zu besuchen.

Und sagt jetzt bitte nicht " es gibt auch Tage, da fängt man am Puff nichts"...|supergri Ja mag sein, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es sich dabei um eine rein komerzialisierte Form des Angelns handelt, die rein darauf ausgelegt ist, möglichst viel Fisch zu verkaufen.

LG


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Oh da hat einer verstanden, wozu Fopus da sind. Glückwunsch!|bigeyes

Also ich gehe gerne hin und wieder hin, besorge mir die leckersten frischen Forellen, die man kriegen kann und habe auch noch gleichzeitig Spaß am Angeln.

Wie Du schreibst: Jeder wie er mag.
Ernsthaft: Was soll der Scheiß?


----------



## sesticaba (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Wow, da fühlt sich aber jemand attackiert. Sorry, konnte nicht wissen, dass dir das persönlich nahe geht...

Der Beitrag ist nicht dazu gedacht, Puffanglern blöd zu kommen, sondern soll die moralische Stellung der Teiche unter uns Anglern und ggf. ihre Wirkung auf Außenstehende behandeln.

Wer sich nicht konstruktiv dazu äußern möchte, muss auch nichts schreiben und falls sich weitere verletzt fühlen, so entschuldige ich mich schon mal dafür - es war nicht mein Ziel!!


----------



## Andal (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Für mich sind es eine Art "Hygienefilter". Sie versammeln Angler, die ich nur ungern in Freier Wildbahn treffen möchte. In etwa solche Leute, die der TE  beschrieben hat. Natürlich ist das auch eine Form des Angelns, aber eben nicht die meine. Ich sehe darin auch keine Wertung.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Sehe das komplett wie Andal.
War auch schon mal an einem FoPu und habe ehrlich den ganzen Tag nicht einen Biss gehabt. War aber auch ein Pu wo nach Zeit und nicht nach Kilos bezahlt wurde.
Hat für mich aber auch nur entfernt was mit Angeln zu tun. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Da kann man sich zwar vortrefflich "erhaben" fühlen, wenn man Fopus aus moralischen Gründen ablehnt, diese haben aber zumindest für Menschen eine Berechtigung, die unkompliziert auch ohne Angelschein angeln wollen.
Und diese vermeindliche Erhabenheit kehrt sich dann um, weil diese Menschen die gefangenen Fische ehrlicherweise auch essen/verwerten.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu so manchen moralinsauren Releasern, die sich ja ansonsten für besonders edelmütig und die einzig wahren Angler halten!

Selbst hole ich mir schon mal Forellen in einem örtlichen Fopu zum Räuchern.
Mir ist es aber zu blöd mich dort mit der Angel hin zu stellen, sondern lasse mir diese vom Chef mitm Kescher aus der Hälterung holen.
Ich hab nämlich ansonsten keine Möglichkeit irgendwo in der Gegend auf Forellen zu gehen!
Lecker, sag ich nur!

Jürgen


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Alles gut.
 Habe absolut nichts gegen die Leute, die sich dort ihre Forellen angeln oder wie du, einfach kaufen.
 Hätte ich eine solche Anlage in der Nähe, würde ich mir die Räucherforellen sicher auch da holen.
 Ist *für mich* dennoch kein Angeln, sondern Fischbeschaffung.
 Was völlig legitim ist....


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

@Windelwilli, du bis gar nicht gemeint, sondern der TS!

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Für mich ist Fopu echt eine klasse sache, ich fahre da gerne in den Wintermonaten mit meinem Junior(11) hin.
Forellen sind lecker, vorallem die man selbst erlegt und sauber gemacht hat. Dann gibt es bei uns immer eine schöne Grillparty und da wird die ganze Familie eingeladen und wir sind dann mal schnell 14 Fisch esser, da braucht man einige Forellen.
 Desweiteren ist das für den Junior immer wieder ein erlebnis, da er sonst über das Jahr eher kleine handgroße Barsche fängt.
Kinder und geduld ist immer so eine sache.

  Der Nachwuchs muss ja auch mit erfolgserlebnissen an die sache rangeführt werden.

Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen vom Angeln, also jeder so wie er mag.#6


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



trawar schrieb:


> Der Nachwuchs muss ja auch mit erfolgserlebnissen an die sache rangeführt werden.



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und bin mit meiner damals 5 jährigen Tochter in den besagten Fopu.
Dann hat sie aber immer versucht, die gefangenen Forellen durch die Rutenringe zu kurbeln!
Wir haben das dann aufgegeben.
Leider ist aus dem Mädel aber auch später keine Anglerin geworden?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



trawar schrieb:


> ...
> Der Nachwuchs muss ja auch mit erfolgserlebnissen an die sache rangeführt werden...




Moin, muss er das?#c

Ich habe bisher extra immer darauf verzichtet meinen Zögling an "zu einfache" Gewässer mitzunehmen um keine falsche Erwartungshaltung zu generieren. Angeln erfordert meist Ausdauer und das soll der Knabe auch wissen.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Lommel (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Sollte man aber differenzieren, es gibt die Puffanlagen mit kleinen Teichen wo man Forellen stippen kann. Es gibt aber auch schön angelegte Forellenseen mit entsprechender Größe, wo man wunderbar dran angeln kann.
Für den Gelegenheitsangler in Deutschland der keine Vereinsbindung will eine gute Sache.


----------



## trawar (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

An die Sache rangeführt werden war vielleicht falsch Formuliert, ich habe Ihn nahe zu das ganze Jahr dabei wenn ich los ziehe und da bleiben die Schneidertage nicht aus und Kinder verlieren schnell die Lust an etwas da Geduld noch erlernt werden muss.

 Da sind solche schnellen erfolge immmer ein erlebnis, da wird beim Essen nur noch davon erzählt wie wer welchen Fisch gefangen hat usw.


Das steigert die Motivation enorm und Schneidertage werden dann einfacher weggesteckt.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Hallo,


ich selbst habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Forellenpuffs, aber wenn sich jemand auf die Schnelle ein paar Forellen für die Küche etc. fangen will, warum nicht. Aber wie man sich als Angler etwas darauf einbilden kann, dass man da gut gefangen hat (hab da selbst einen im Bekanntenkreis), das wird sich mir nie erschließen.
Meine Art zu angeln ist es nicht.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich selbst habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Forellenpuffs, aber wenn sich jemand auf die Schnelle ein paar Forellen für die Küche etc. fangen will, warum nicht. *Aber wie man sich als Angler etwas darauf einbilden kann, dass man da gut gefangen hat (hab da selbst einen im Bekanntenkreis), das wird sich mir nie erschließen.
> ...



 Genau das bringt mich dann auch zum Augenrollen.
 Sieht man ja öfters auf FB.


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist nicht dazu gedacht, Puffanglern blöd zu kommen


:vik:
Nein wie komme ich denn auf die Idee... vielleicht liest Du selbst noch mal was Du geschrieben hast.



sesticaba schrieb:


> Wow, da fühlt sich aber jemand attackiert. Sorry, konnte nicht wissen, dass dir das persönlich nahe geht...


Naja geht so. Bin weder Betreiber noch häufiger Gast solcher Anlagen. Mir gehen nur solche Besserangler auf den Geist, die ihre persönliche Meinung mit der Moralkeule mit über andere stellen.
Sag es keinem weiter, aber ich habe mal von Angelkameraden gehört, die ohne Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser gehen und blutende Fische zurückwerfen. Was tust Du dagegen?



sesticaba schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht konstruktiv dazu äußern möchte, muss auch nichts schreiben und falls sich weitere verletzt fühlen, so entschuldige ich mich schon mal dafür - es war nicht mein Ziel!!



Du schreibst undifferenzierten Mist und erwartest aber von anderen konstruktive Beiträge. Das passt nicht. 

Geh Du Deine Fische im Supermarkt oder beim Händler Deines Vertrauens kaufen.  Diese Fische wurden bestimmt ganz ganz toll gezüchtet oder nachhaltig gefangen und vor und nach der Schlachtung ganz toll behandelt, gelagert und transportiert.#q


----------



## jkc (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... Aber wie man sich als Angler etwas darauf  einbilden kann, dass man da gut gefangen hat (hab da selbst einen im  Bekanntenkreis), das wird sich mir nie erschließen....



Nunja, ohne großer Freund dieser Angelei zu sein, bedarf es auch dort anglerischer Fähigkeiten um besser als durchschnittlich zu fangen. "Einbilden" ist für mich jetzt schon ziemlich negativ besetzt, aber ich denke freuen darf man sich dann schon.:q#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Schon mal überlegt, dass auch an Wildbächen zu 99% Satzforellen rumschwimmen? Ist somit eigentlich auch nichts anderes als ein kommerzieller Forellenteich. 



Ich habe Forellenteiche auch lange gemieden, bis ich dann beruflich viel an den Anlagen unterwegs sein "musste". Ich glaube, dass ich ein bisschen einen Überblick habe. Es gibt solche und solche. TEilweise kleine Zuchtbecken, aber oft auch größere SEen/Teiche, die gut gepflegt sind. Und es ist wirklich nicht so, dass einem die Fische an den Haken springen. Auch am Forellenteich fangen diejenigen, die sich mit der Angelei auseinandersetzen, deutlich besser. Das Wort "Puff" ist da wirklcih unangebracht. Wir haben letztes Jahr mit der REdaktion eine "Fortbildungstour" an einen Forellensee in Dänemark gemacht. Nicht alle Kollegen hatten dort schon geangelt und waren erstaunt, wie tricky das ist. 

Ich fahre jedenfalls hin und wieder gerne an einen schönen Forellenteich. Natürlich nicht immer, aber ab und zu ist das toll. Das ist ein Ausflug mit der ganzen Familie. Meine Kinder und ich haben Spaß beim Angeln und sogar meine Frau, die sonst mit meinem Hobby wenig am Hut hat, kommt gerne mit, da es einen sehr guten Imbiss gibt. Bevor ich meine Forellen zum Räuchern beim Fischhändler kaufe, fahre ich doch 1000 Mal lieber zum Angelteich: Da habe ich das Erlebnis und kann sicher sein, wirklich frische Fische zu kriegen.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich fahre jedenfalls hin und wieder gerne an einen schönen Forellenteich. Natürlich nicht immer, aber ab und zu ist das toll. Das ist ein Ausflug mit der ganzen Familie. Meine Kinder und ich haben Spaß beim Angeln und sogar meine Frau, die sonst mit meinem Hobby wenig am Hut hat, kommt gerne mit, da es einen sehr guten Imbiss gibt. Bevor ich meine Forellen zum Räuchern beim Fischhändler kaufe, fahre ich doch 1000 Mal lieber zum Angelteich: Da habe ich das Erlebnis und kann sicher sein, wirklich frische Fische zu kriegen.



Georg, du wohnst ja in meiner Nähe.
Magst Du mir den Teich verraten?


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Und noch was: Es bringt doch nichts, dass wir Angler uns gegenseitig runterziehen. Ist der Fliegenfischer moralisch höher stehend als der "Plumpsangler", der seinen Wurm auf Grund legt und einfach mal ausspannen will und seine Ruhe haben möchte? Natürlich nicht!


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Georg, du wohnst ja in meiner Nähe.
> Magst Du mir den Teich verraten?




Gerne: Ich bin gerne auf der Anlage in Rottstock. Die Angelei ist an den Kiloteichen nun wirklich alles andere anspruchsvoll, aber ich mag den Betreiber Matthiaas Engels sehr gerne, das Essen ist wirklich sehr gut und wir haben dort immer eine Menge Spaß. Die Forellen sind von ausgezeichneter Qualität - er beliefert zahlreiche Sternerestaurants in Berlin. 



Die schönsten Seen habe ich sonst in Dänemark gesehen, aber auch in Deutschland gibt's große und tiefe Forellenseen. Die sind dann wiriklich anspruchsvoll zu beangeln. Und immer die Chance auf eine Riesenforelle ... Ich kann da beim besten Willen keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu den hiesigen Vereinsteichen/-seen erkennen. Die werden doch meistens auch besetzt.


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Hallo,



> ich selbst habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Forellenpuffs,



Ich schon.

Da ich als Jugendlicher erst 1,5  Jahre Casting werfen musste, bevor ich die erste Angelkarte bekam, war das zwischenzeitlich die einzige Möglichkeit legal Fische zu fangen.

Mittlerweile ist das aber auch nicht mehr mein Ding. 

Deshalb befische ich auch schon seit Jahren unsere vereinseigenen Salmonidenstrecken nicht mehr, weil die einem "Forellenpuff" nicht unähnlich geworden sind.

Auch an slowenischen Flüssen konnte ich beobachten, dass es scheinbar regelmäßigen Nachschub an ReBos in z.T. beachtlicher Größe gab.

Aber grundsätzlich sehe ich das wie Andal.

Diese Gewässer haben m.E. schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung und entlasten auch die Strecken, wo ich selber noch gerne angle.

Und beileibe nicht alle "Puffangler" sind plumpe Zeitgenossen.

Ein Bekannter, der leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer ist und an klangvollen Fliegenstrecken im In- Ausland fischt, fährt auch immer wieder mal an so eine Anlage nach Dänemark um mit der Fliege auf große ReBos und Saiblinge zu angeln. Und obwohl er schon Ahnung vom Fischen hat, ist der Erfolg oft sehr wechselhaft.

Für Nichtangler ist das aber sicher schwer vermittelbar, warum man die Fische nicht gleich ab Aquarium kauft.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Gerne: Ich bin gerne auf der Anlage in Rottstock. Die Angelei ist an den Kiloteichen nun wirklich alles andere anspruchsvoll, aber ich mag den Betreiber Matthiaas Engels sehr gerne, das Essen ist wirklich sehr gut und wir haben dort immer eine Menge Spaß. Die Forellen sind von ausgezeichneter Qualität - er beliefert zahlreiche Sternerestaurants in Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> Die schönsten Seen habe ich sonst in Dänemark gesehen, aber auch in Deutschland gibt's große und tiefe Forellenseen. Die sind dann wiriklich anspruchsvoll zu beangeln. Und immer die Chance auf eine Riesenforelle ... Ich kann da beim besten Willen keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu den hiesigen Vereinsteichen/-seen erkennen. Die werden doch meistens auch besetzt.



Vielen Dank! Muss ich dann auch mal mit der Family einplanen. #6
 In Dänemark sind wir auch ziemlich oft. Aber nur zum Brandungs-/Meerforellenangeln. Für einen Teich war bis jetzt keine Zeit...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Für mich ist das auch kein so wirklich richtiges angeln am FoPu. 

Die Teiche hier sind meist recht hässlich, dazu sitzt man oft sehr dicht zusammen. Da wird gern mal übern Teich gebrüllt, beim Fang einer Forelle werfen viele in die gleiche Richtung und teils kreuzen sich dann die Schnüre womit man dann nur Arbeit und Stress hat. Im Sekundentakt klatschen die Wasserkugelbomben aufs Wasser, von Natur kann keine Rede sein, die Forellen werden teils lieblos mit der Schubkarre ins Wasser geschüttet usw. 

Das ist mir einfach zu primitiv hier und der "Spaß" kostet 10 -25 Euro am Tag oder eben nach KG. Am Kiloteich fängt man die Forellen wie Heringe, sogar auf blanken Haken, wenn man ihn bewegt. Für die reine Fischbeschaffung ok, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und noch was: Es bringt doch nichts, dass wir Angler uns gegenseitig runterziehen. Ist der Fliegenfischer moralisch höher stehend als der "Plumpsangler", der seinen Wurm auf Grund legt und einfach mal ausspannen will und seine Ruhe haben möchte? Natürlich nicht!




Hallo



runterziehen sollte man erstmal keinen und wie gesagt warum nicht, wenn man sich schnell mal ein paar Forellen fangen will.
Aber wenn dann jemand, wie vom Threadersteller dargelegt, damit auch noch groß angibt, das werde ich nie begreifen.
Ich habe ja selbst einen Bekannnten welcher da so ist. Der erzählt mir dann, dass er 3 Forellen mit über 2 Kilo oder mehr gefangen hat uns ist noch stolz darauf. Ich habe bisher vermieden ihm zu sagen, dass ich das für völlig belanglos halte (der ist sonst eigentlich in Ordnung). Aber in Fließgewässern fängt der unterdurchschnittlich.|rolleyes


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Lommel (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, dass auch an Wildbächen zu 99% Satzforellen rumschwimmen? Ist somit eigentlich auch nichts anderes als ein kommerzieller Forellenteich.




Auch hier muss man differenzieren. Wenn ich an Bächen an Forellen angeln will muss ich bei uns ins Bergische (Agger, Sülz, Bröl). Der Besatz erfolgt hier mit fingerlanger Brut und Käfigen mit befrruchteten Eiern. Die normalen Satzforellen kämen mit den Bedingungen nicht klar und wären ruckzuck weggefangen. Nebenbei machen die auch am Wanderfischprogramm mit, ich habe grossen Respekt vor den Jungs. Jede Menge Arbeit und der Ertrag ist überschaubar.


Dann gibt es hier auch kommerzielle Forellenbäche, als Beispiel sei hier die Aar von Boris Wagner genannt. Das ist dann wirklich ein fliessender Forellenpuff. Wer da nichts fängt ist selber schuld.


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aber in Fließgewässern fängt der unterdurchschnittlich.|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Hallo,

aber auch die großen ReBos in Fließgewässern sind nicht alle  als Fingerlinge besetzt worden und dann dort abgewachsen.

Auch die können erst wenige Tage im Fluss sein.

Dafür ist das Umfeld meist schöner.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

@Lajos: Dann begleite ihn doch mal an den Forellenteich. Wie gesagt muss man unterscheiden zwischen Kiloteich und pauschal. Am Kiloteich wird nach gefangenen Kilos bezahlt. Heißt, der Betreiber verdient nur, wenn die Angler ausreichend fangen. Bei dem anderen Konzept zahlt man am Anfang eine pauschale Summe und darf dann soviel mitnehmen, wie man fängt. DAs ist sozusagen eine Wette auf das eigene anglerische Können bzw. Glück. Auch wenn ich's schon mehrfach gesagt habe: Es ist wirklich nicht so leicht, regelmäßig gut zu fangen. TEichforellen sind da nicht anders als andere Fische und können richtig zickig sein. 

Wie gesagt: Wir waren letztes Jahr in Dänemark. Da konnte die gesamte Redaktion (alles wirklich gestande Angler, nur halt keine Forellenprofis) an zwei Tagen gerade mal eine Handvoll Forellen überlisten, während einige Cracks das alleine in zwei Stunden schafften.


----------



## ralle (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Wer weiß was die Reglementierungswut uns Anglern noch bringt ?
Wer weiß was der Klimawechsel mit unseren Forellenbächen und Flüssen noch macht.

usw.

Vieleicht sind solche "Anlagen" mal die großen Gewinner ?


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Wenn ich einen Fopu besuche, dann suche ich mir nicht den billigsten aus, sondern eine schöne, natürliche oder naturnahe Anlage. Das merkt man dann auch an der Qualität der Fische, die im Handel nur sehr schwer zu bekommen ist.

Das kann ich absolut und guten Gewissens empfehlen, die Tiere werden gut gehalten und dann ganz gezielt für die Verwertung gefangen, ohne unnötige Beeinträchtigung anderer Arten oder untermaßiger Fische und ohne Ausschuss/Verderb im Großhandel oder der Fischtheke.

So 1-2 mal im Jahr fülle ich meinen Vorrat im Froster auf.

Und nein, ich bilde mir dann nicht ein, dass ich ein großartiger Angler bin, aber freue mich über jeden Fang.


----------



## sesticaba (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

ZF, naja entweder, Du hast einen schlechten Tag oder du fühlst dixh richtig attackiert durch meine Aussagen.. #c

Mein Versuch, deeskalierend auf deinen Beitrag zu reagieren, ist auch gescheitert. Stattdessen werde ich weiter attackiert. Na gut, dann soll es so sein und dann belasse ich es dabei, nur ein paar kurze Anmerkungen noch:

Du sagst, ich differenziere nicht. 
Für mich fällt es schwer, innerhalb der Thematik zu differenzieren, wenn ich nur schwer Pro und Contras erkennen kann. Das einzige Pro, das ich auf den ersten Blick erkenne, ist, wie einige andere auch schrieben, das schnelle Beschaffen von Fisch.
Dass man seine Kindern eine Freude bereiten will, finde ich ja auch noch ok.

_(Mod: Gelöscht. Du sagst ja selber, es soll keine CR-Dikussion werden. Dafür gibt einen eigenen Thread)_

Finde es halt schade, wenn in meiner Frage ein Anreiz zum Streit gesehen wird. Andere user haben es auch geschafft, mir sachlich ihren Standpunkt dazu zu erklären.
So ist das Ganze für mich dann auch greifbarer, denn bei uns in Oberbayern, wo alles weitestgehend naturbelassen ist, sind solche Anlagen nicht verbreitet.

Für Kinder ist es mit Sicherheit ein guter Ausgleich, aber wie einige schon schrieben, darf es ihnen nicht implizieren, dass ein Angler an jeglichem Gewässer leichtes Spiel hat und garantiert mit Fisch nach Hause geht.
Denn das wäre falsche Wertevermittlung und kann nach hinten losgehen, wenn die Kids dann an einem Riesenstausee sitzen und das ganze Wochenende über  keinen einzigen Biss bekommen 

Dass die meisten Forellen, die in anderen Gewässern gefangen werden, auch Zuchtforellen sind, weiss ich. Allerdings akklimatisieren sich diese Fische mit der Zeit auch an das Gewässer und gleichen mit der Zeit vom Verhalten her eher einem wildem Fisch (sofern sie nicht früh rausgefischt werden). Viele Vereine lassen die besetzten Fische ja auch erst mal einige Wochen im Gewässer, bevor das Gewässer zum Angeln freigegeben wird, damit diese lernen, sich an die natürliche Umgebung anzupassen (Besatzsperre).
Ich glaube kaum, dass das bei Teichforellen auch so ist...


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und noch was: Es bringt doch nichts, dass wir Angler uns gegenseitig runterziehen. Ist der Fliegenfischer moralisch höher stehend als der "Plumpsangler", der seinen Wurm auf Grund legt und einfach mal ausspannen will und seine Ruhe haben möchte? Natürlich nicht!



Nein Georg, aber viele Fliegenfischer fühlen sich so , weil sie ihrer Meinung nach in der „Königsdisziplin“angeln..... und ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, denn wo in unseren Angelgewässern ( egal ob Fluss oder See etc.) reproduzieren sich denn noch Fische? Der weit aus grössere Teil ist Besatz aus Zuchtanlagen o.ä. So ein grosser Unterschied zu einem Forellenteich sehen ich da nicht.......
Soll aber jeder für sich entscheiden , wo er angelt


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Hallo,



> Viele Vereine lassen die besetzten Fische ja auch erst mal einige Wochen im Gewässer, bevor das Gewässer zum Angeln freigegeben



in Bayern ist die Besatzsperre nach §14 AVFiG Pflicht, also müssten das alle Vereine so handhaben, soweit es sich nicht um ablassbare Teiche handelt.

Ob sich Zuchtforellen innerhalb von zwei Wochen bereits ans Gewässer anpassen kann man aber bezweifeln. 

Allerdings kann man hier argumentieren, dass der Besatzfisch eben etwas Druck von den Wildfischen nimmt.

So wie eben kommerzielle Angelteiche Angeldruck von anderen Gewässern nehmen.

Übrigens verkauft unser Besatzfischlieferant auch Speiseforellen und Saiblinge direkt ab Zuchtanlage.

Trotzdem fahren die Vereinsmitglieder lieber die doppelte Fahrstrecke an den Forellenbach um dort die frisch besetzten Fische wieder rauszufangen.

Was bis September dann nicht gefangen ist, landet übern Winter größtenteils in Kormoranmägen.

Also bleibt dem Verein kaum eine andere Möglichkeit, als fangfähige Fische zu besetzen, wenn genügend Biomasse für alle Angler vorhanden sein soll.

Ich persönlich würde da eine vereinseigene Teichanlage mit mehreren Teichen für sinnvoller halten.  Da könnte man dann im Wechsel immer einen anderen Teich freigeben.


----------



## hecht99 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Bis vor einigen Jahren sah ich diese Anlagen auch sehr kritisch an, vielleicht auch weil ich mehrere Forellenbäche mit sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand vor der Haustür hatte. In Zeiten von Kormoran und Otter werden mittlerweile 4 Wochen vor Ende der Schonzeit maßige Bafos gesetzt, um überhaupt eine Chance auf einen Fisch zu haben. Ist für mich mittlerweile das gleiche wie eine Anlage.
 Wenn ich nicht selbst einen Teich mit Forellen hätte, wäre ich mittlerweile froh, wenn einer in der nähe wäre.
 Aus einem anderen Grund würde ich es mir dennoch wünschen: Weil man mit mehreren Leuten einfach mal ein paar Stunden angeln kann und der mit den wenigsten Fischen zahlt die Maß Bier danach.
 Als in unserer Gegend noch mehrere Hegefischen das Jahr abgehalten wurden haben wir oft in unseren Vereinsgewässern zu dritt oder viert trainiert. Leider ist dies auch nicht mehr möglich, weil nach 2 Satzkarpfen das Angeln einzustellen ist und so ein spaßiger Vergleich um ne Maß Bier wo anders als in der Anlage gar nicht mehr möglich ist.
 Für mich würde nicht der Fang, sondern das Gesellschaftliche mit mehreren Anglern im Vordergrund stehen


----------



## Laichzeit (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man hier argumentieren, dass der Besatzfisch eben etwas Druck von den Wildfischen nimmt.



Nur wenn sie nicht im selben Gewässer schwimmen.
Früher fand ich die Puffs auch nicht so toll, aber eigentlich ist das viel besser, als maßige Fische in ein ungeeignetes Gewässer zu setzen, wo sie die Kormorane füttern und der Ausfang im Vergleich zum Besatz doch eher bescheiden ist. Das ist wie frische Nahrungsmittel zu kaufen und die Hälfte auf dem Weg in die Küche verlieren.


----------



## Arenberger (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

hi, 
 ich finde gerade diese Anlagen nehmen auch viel Angel Druck von Gewässern.
 Wenn ich sehe wieviele da Angeln, wenn diese Angler sich noch auf die Teiche Flüsse verteilen müssten wäre da sehr viel los.
 In unserer Gegend gibt es leider nicht viele Seen nur den Rhein 
 Gruß


----------



## hecht99 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Wenn ich ans Board vor ein paar Jahren denke so hat in den letzten Jahren ein Umdenken in Sachen Fopu stattgefunden (anscheinend haben Kormoran, Otter und Co ganze Arbeit geleistet). Früher waren mindestens 80 Prozent Kontra Fopu, heute sieht es anders aus...


----------



## Hering 58 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Also ich gehe gerne hin und wieder hin, besorge mir die leckersten frischen Forellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich finde diese Anlagen nicht verkehrt. Nimmt Druck von natürlichen Gewässern oder schließt dort Lücken, wo keine Angelmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind.

Ganz zynisch:

Die meisten besetzten Rentnerteiche mit Karpfenbesatz in Pfannengröße sind nichts anderes. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Die Moraldebatte ist am Ende sowieso niedlich, ein Haar finde ich in jeder Suppe.


----------



## gründler (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> denn bei uns in Oberbayern, wo alles weitestgehend naturbelassen ist, sind solche Anlagen nicht verbreitet.



Moin

Kam die Wochen was im tv,Naturbelassen ....Na ja ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELvlsqPD3x4

#h


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> ZF, naja entweder, Du hast einen schlechten Tag oder du fühlst dixh richtig attackiert durch meine Aussagen..



Wir diskutieren hier konstruktiv über einen Eröffnungspost, in dem Du alle Fopu-Angler in einen Topf wirfst und beleidigst, dass alle  nur deswegen da angeln, weil sie ihr Ego aufpolieren müssen und am besten noch illegal. Alle Teiche seien Mist und überbevölkert.
Das ganze noch unter der Überschrift "Moral".

Ich finde das einfach extrem unverschämt, daher der Gegenwind.

Nur zum Thema Schwarzangeln: Bisher musste ich an jedem Teich meinen Schein vorlegen. Ich bin mir daher sicher, dass in der Natur mehr Schwarzangler unterwegs sind. Werde doch Kontrolleur, da hast Du dann eine Bühne für Deine "Moral"predigten, in dem Fall sogar angebracht#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Bin kein Forellenteich-Angler (gibt mir persönlich keinen Kick - wenn doch all Schaltjahr mal, dann rein zur Beschaffung größerer Frisch-Speisefischmengen), habe aber nix gegen solche Einrichtungen.

Wenn eine Anlage gepflegt ist und die Forellen gesund sind, ist doch alles im Lack.

Beispielsweise zwecks effizienter/kurzfristiger Frischfisch-Beschaffung für größere Privatbewirtungszwecke vollkommen OK (und das ohne Naturgewässer-Plünderung).

 Für solche "Massenzwecke" lieber selbst gefangene Refos aus einer vertrauenswürdigen regionalen  Anlage als Tiefkühl-Supermarkt-Teile mit obskurer Herkunft.

Habe auch festgestellt: Gäste schätzen "selbst gefangen" generell offenbar viel mehr als "schnöde gekauft" - insbesondere, wenn man ihnen dann noch die Fischherkunft "nachweist" (meine Bekannten legen generell Wert drauf, keinen Müll zu futtern).

Zudem bleibt das Geld für den Fisch dann in der Region und landet nicht in einem Anonym-Großkonzernrachen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Naja, bei uns im Verein zu angeln ist quasi mit einem Puffbesuch vergleichbar. Es werden in regelmäßigen Abständen Fische reingekippt die wir Angler dann nach und nach wieder entnehmen. Unsere Vereinspfützen sind halt etwas größer als so ne typische Anlage im Puff.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> Hab mich dann noch mal zuhause etwas näher mit Forellenpuffs auseinander gesetzt und gesehen, dass das, was er erzählt, ja Gang und Gäbe ist:
> Massenfänge... hochgezüchtete Monsterforellen...Zuchtstöre (lol)... ungefähr 10 Angler auf 10 Meter Uferlänge...sogar ne Anlage mit einem Mini-Teich gesehen, in dem nur Aale besetzt werden. Der Teich ist ohne Witz nicht größer als 50qm und da sitzen dann ehrlich 10 Leute, mehr  aufeinander als nebeneinander #c...dann das Lustigste, einige Anlagen werden sogar von Leuten ohne Angelschein befischt...und das Beste: oft wird am Ende des Tages nach Kilo abgerechnet..    wie traurig ist das alles;+...
> ...



Hallo
Da fallen mir auf Anhieb einige Gewässer ein auf die deine Angaben oben zutreffen.
Ausser vielleicht das diese Gewässer größer sind als 50qm.

Dies sind aber allesamt Verreins oder Privatgewässer, allerdings mit Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen und keine Forellen Puffs.
Heutzutage will ja (fast) jeder was fangen der auch Gebüren bezahlt.
Ich meine jetzt aber hauptsächlich  Forellen,Karpfen,Hecht und Zander.
Nicht Weisfische und co.

Es gibt allerdings auch einige klassische Forellenpuffs in Oberbayern. 
Vielleicht nicht so viele wie anderswo aber es gibt sie[emoji6].

Und welches größere Fliessgewässer ist heute noch Naturbelassen?
Sind doch überall Wehre,Kanalisierungen usw.
Ausser viel. Die mittlerweile wieder zurück 
Naturaliesierten.
Aber auch nur Teilweise.

Generell hab ich nix gegen klassische Forellen Puffs.
Angle aber lieber in den "gut besetzten" und " natürlichen" Verreinsgewässern.
So wie Mozartkugel schrieb[emoji6]


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pinocio (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Das Wort Moral in dem Zusammenhang zu verwenden finde ich nicht so klug. Moral ist etwas sehr subjektives. Ja gut heutzutage gibt es die moralisch überlegenen Herrenmenschen, die meinen ihre Moral allen vorschreiben zu können, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Prinzipiell mag ich Forellenpuffs nicht, für mich selbst, aber sie haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und ihre Vorteile für mich und für die Besucher.
Einerseits klar sind dann nicht soviele Leute an weniger ergiebigen natürlicheren Gewässern, dadurch haben Leute, wie ich, die gerne lieber allein Angeln, ihre Ruhe.
Für die Besucher, die das mögen ist es auch prima, oft braucht man keinen Angelschein, man kann an den Kiloteich oder an den Zeitteich, wie man will.


Moralisch besser oder schlechter gibts da nicht. Wenn dann vielleicht ist es anspruchsvoller an einem natürlichen Gewässer zu angeln, muss aber nicht. So wie ich gehört habe ist es an den Zeitteichen auch nicht soo einfach einen Fisch zu fangen.
Sagen hier ja auch einige.


Moral hat in der Debatte aber gar nichts verloren, weil die, wie oben gesagt höchst subjektiv ist.
Wenn man mit Moral meint, das wäre unmoralisch soviele Forellen in einen Teich zu kippen, damit jeder etwas fängt könnte man direkt gegen argumentieren, ob es verwerflich ist Fisch aus Schleppnetzfischerei zu kaufen...das wird niemals enden und man wird immer etwas "unmoralisches" finden, von seinem Standpunkt aus gesehen, für jemand anders muss das nicht gelten.

Man kann pragmatische Vor-und Nachteile aufzählen.


----------



## Fr33 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Für mich sind Forellenseen / Teiche mal ne willkommene Abwechslung. War früher auch das ein oder anderemal mit Vater dort. Waren aber Kiloteiche... kurzweilig .. aber die Erinnerungen will ich nicht missen. Nehme ich irgendwann positiv mit ins Grab!

 Ich sehe das auch, dass solche Gewässer und Möglichkeiten den Druck von freien Gewässern oder auch Vereinen nehmen. D ist eben nicht Schweden, wo es quasi alle paar hundert Meter gefühlt ein Gewässer gibt.

 Allerdings kann ich eins gar nicht leiden und kann sowas auch nicht nachvollziehen. Die Forellen-Teamangler die mit umgebauter Golferausstattung dann da stehen.. ggf noch ne Art Wettkampf austragen und dann mit 30-40 Forellen pro Mann da auf Bildern posten.


----------



## yukonjack (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Das Angeln an solchen Anlagen war für mich jahrelang die einzige Möglichkeit (außer Hochseeangeln) ohne Fischereiprüfung zu Angeln. Fahre heute noch gerne mal vorbei(aber nur zum kiebitzen).


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Für die Besucher, die das mögen ist es auch prima, oft braucht man keinen Angelschein, man kann an den Kiloteich oder an den Zeitteich, wie man will.



Auszug Tierschutz-Bußgeldkatalog.org zum Thema:

//Leider muss diese Frage verneint werden. In Nordrhein-Westfalen ist Angeln, ohne einen gültigen Fischereischein zu besitzen, nicht möglich. Oftmals empfehlen Angler, in privaten Forellenteichen zu angeln, da dies ohne Schein erlaubt sein soll.

Diese Annahme ist jedoch falsch. Das Angeln ohne Angelschein in NRW ist im Rahmen vom nordrhein-westfälischen Fischereigesetz nicht definiert. Oftmals sehen Besitzer oder Pächter von Gewässern wie beispielsweise einem Forellenteich vom Vorzeigen des Fischereischeines ab. Damit machen sie sich jedoch strafbar.

Auch Angler, die dem zustimmen, können sich strafbar machen. Wer ohne Angelschein Fische fängt, muss mit einem Strafverfahren rechnen, an dessen Ende ein Freiheitsentzug bis zu zwei Jahren oder eine Geldstrafe stehen kann.

Diese Strafen gibt es nicht nur beim Angeln ohne Angelschein in NRW. Da diese Tat im Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) unter „Fischwilderei“ steht, definiert dieser Passus bundesweites Recht. Mit der Einleitung des Strafverfahrens ist eine Eintragung im polizeilichen Führungszeugnis ziemlich sicher.//


----------



## Polarfuchs (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

...jou, und wenn sich da alle dran halten würden, machen direkt über 50% dicht...

Zumindest hier in der Gegend so


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

ZF, entschuldige bitte  aber du schreibst 
Blödsinn.

Bitte lesen :
§ 293
Fischwilderei
*Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts*

1.	fischt oder
2.	eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> denn bei uns in Oberbayern, wo alles weitestgehend naturbelassen ist, sind solche Anlagen nicht verbreitet.




Aua, grade Bayern in dem Zusammenhang zu nennen, tut schon richtig weh.
 Das es verhältnismässig wenig Kiloteiche im Süden gibt, liegt daran, das die reichlich vorhandenen Fließgewässer schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten als reine Fließwasserpuffs betrieben werden.


Zum Thread ansich:
 Ich sehs wie Andal, mein Ding sind solche Anlagen nicht, aber sie haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ob man wegen Zeitmangel, Vereinsphobie, der großen Fische wegen oder sonstwas hin geht, das ist alles ok. An den großen, nicht so dicht besetzten Seen kann es ja auch durchaus eine Herausforderung sein, die Dicken zu erwischen.


Das Einzige was mich ein bisschen wundert, ist das Argument das man schnell wohlschmeckenden Fisch zum Essen besorgen kann und gleichzeitig dem Hobby fröhnt |kopfkrat.
Egal ob Refo, Saibling oder Bafo, die Fische werden power gemästet, schwimmen den größten Teil ihres Lebens gar nicht oder bestenfalls langsam im Kreis. Man kann sich alles schönreden, "wohlschmeckende Forelle" und so... Letztlich frisst man Fischfutter in Schuppen verpackt. Genau genommen könnte man sich auch einen Pelletbrei zu Buletten formen und braten #w. Mit einer normal abgewachsenen Forelle aus einem schnell fließendem Bach haben die Puffis nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Bin jetzt auch überrascht, dass das hier so berichtet wird. Meint Ihr, dass das Unkenntnis oder Absicht ist? Von wegen: Hier kontrolliert eh keiner?

Für Betreiber ist das Risiko ja noch größer. Die können sich zum einen nicht mit Irrtum rausreden, zum anderen kann so ein Laden auch dicht gemacht werden.

Wie gesagt,  meine Erfahrungen sind andere. Habe zwar bisher nur ca. 5 verschiedene Teiche besucht, aber Einlass gabs nur nach Vorlage des Angelscheins.


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich ein bisschen wundert, ist das Argument das man schnell wohlschmeckenden Fisch zum Essen besorgen kann und gleichzeitig dem Hobby fröhnt |kopfkrat.
> Egal ob Refo, Saibling oder Bafo, die Fische werden power gemästet, schwimmen den größten Teil ihres Lebens gar nicht oder bestenfalls langsam im Kreis. Man kann sich alles schönreden, "wohlschmeckende Forelle" und so... Letztlich frisst man Fischfutter in Schuppen verpackt. Genau genommen könnte man sich auch einen Pelletbrei zu Buletten formen und braten #w. Mit einer normal abgewachsenen Forelle aus einem schnell fließendem Bach haben die Puffis nichts gemeinsam.



Ok, gebe zu dass Wildforellen i.d.R. noch besser sind. Aber auch die essen viel Dreck, der rumschwimmt.

Aber die Zuchtforellen sind je nach Qualität des Betriebs auch besser oder schlechter. Und das schmeckt man. Bei vielen Züchtern/Fopus kann man sich auch die Zuchtbecken/-teiche ansehen.

Und bei Handelsforellen darf man getrost von der schlechtesten Haltung ausgehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich war schon Jahrzehnte lang nicht mehr an einem Forellenteich,  aber gerade bekomme ich mal wieder richtig  Lust drauf.


----------



## Tobias85 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Meine grundsätzliche Meinung: Moralisch ist an einem Forellenpuff erstmal nichts auszusetzen. Auch wenn sich da einer 20 Forellen zum Räuchern oder für ein Grillfest fängt - sind ja eh alles Zuchtfische und da wird kein Gewässer bei tot gefischt.

Ob diese Angelei jetzt jedermanns Sache ist steht auf einem andere Blatt Papier, das muss eben jeder nach eigenen Vorlieben entscheiden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Dass Teichforellen generell schlechter schmecken als die sogenannten Wildfänge finde ich persönlich überhaupt nicht. Die Fische aus genannter Anlage finde ich persönlich super, die aus den dänischen Seen, an denen ich bislang war, ebenfalls. Wildlachs aus der Ostsee z. B. finde ich dagegen mitunter sogar etwas tranig (zumindest die Heringsfresser). Das nur als Beispiel. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden ...


----------



## trawar (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich habe auch einige Anlagen besuchen müssen bis ich die gefunden habe wo der Fisch auch nach Fisch schmeckt und nicht nach Pellets oder modder.


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> ZF, entschuldige bitte  aber du schreibst
> Blödsinn.
> 
> Bitte lesen :
> ...



Wenn, dann ZITIERE ich Blödsinn, bitte 

Quelle: https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/angeln-ohne-angelschein/

Bitte den Urheber beschimpfen


----------



## Andal (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Das die Fische aus solchen Anlagen jetzt irgendwie anders, schlechter munden würden, habe ich nie feststellen können. Die meisten Betreiber, also die ich jetzt kenne, sind ja nebenbei noch Lieferanten für Speisefische und haben durchaus solide Qualitäten im Angebot. Die Fische aus ehemaligen Schwimmbädern und ähnlichen "Horror-Puffs" kenne ich nicht, werde sie auch nicht kennen lernen.

Was mich von den Anlagen fern hält, ist das zu "anlagige". Es gibt durchaus Forellenseen, die mit toller Lage, sehr buntem Besatz und wahrlich nicht von alleine in den Kescher springenden Fischen aufwarten können. Zum Beispiel der Wiestalstausee bei Hallein im Salzburger Land. Da steht man dann auch nicht wie beim Heringsangeln, Schulter an Schulter um den Springbrunnen herum. Deswegen ist mir auch das Heringsangeln, Kutterangeln u.s.w. relativ zuwider.

Da bin ich dann doch lieber vergleichsweise alleine am Vereinwasser. Auch wenn dieses, wohlwissend, nur durch regelmäßigen Besatz existieren kann. Ich mag einfach den Trubel nicht. Und ich bin auch nicht so gestrickt, dass ich schon  im Voraus weiß, was ich mitbringen muss, nur das alle satt werden. Das hat mir auch an unserer Anlage in Norwegen teilweise gar nicht gefallen, dass als erstes die leere Kühlbox ausgeladen wurde, weil zu Hause schon die ganze Mischpoche die Messer wetzt. Wobei hier ausdrücklich nichts gegen eine planvolle Entnahme gesagt sein soll!

Schert jetzt diesen Satz bitte nicht über den falschen Kamm. Ich mag einfach diese Mischung aus Minigolfanlage, Gier und Kegelvereinsausflug nicht in Verbindung mit dem, was ich für mich als Angeln verstehe. Es ist einfach so und ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß an der Freude!


----------



## gründler (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Dänen arbeiten sehr viel mit Kreislaufanlagen bei der Zucht,darum schmecken die frisch geschlachtet bißchen nach Aquarium.nach 1-tag im See legen sie aber schnell das Aquarium ab.

Die meisten deutschen Forellen wachsen unter Frischwasser und Quellwasser,darum haben wir hier nicht diesen Aquarium geschmack.

Zu Pellets enthalte ich mich,soll jeder seinen glauben haben,aber morgen früh werde ich beim füttern mal drüber nachdenken... ^^


#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Was ich grundsätzlich nicht verstehe, ist die Abneigung gegenüber anderen Angelarten und dessen Anglern. Gibt es einen plausiblen Grund dafür, weshalb man jemanden seine Freude an der Angelei bestimmte Anglagen, Gewässer, Ländern oder dessen Fänge schlecht redet? 

Wir alle gehen aus unterschiedlichen positiven Aspekten Angeln. Warum sollte es anderen nicht auch zugestanden werden? Und wenn jemand stolz auf seine Fänge am Fopu ist, dann ist das doch etwas tolles? Es ist ja schließlich kein Wettkampf und so lange der Angler sich damit nicht über andere Stellen will... alles tutti.




sesticaba schrieb:


> Und angeblich gibt es Teiche, in denen extra nur Kapitale besetzt werden, damit man sein Ego so richtig schön stärken kann...#t


Da muss ich fragen, da du so sehr abwertend gegenüber diesem Angler (oder allgemein Anglern solcher Anlagen) zu sein scheinst. Welches Problem entsteht, wenn dieser Angler an solchen Anlagen einen großen Fisch fängt und sich daran erfreut? Ein gestärktes Ego und Selbstbewusstsein ist etwas gutes für den Menschen und so lange man andere damit nicht verletzt, was ja nicht der Fall zu sein scheint, sehe ich das Problem nicht. Vielmehr sehe ich das Problem bei den Leuten, die sich über andere Stellen und dessen Freude damit schmälern, in dem diese alles Madig reden.

Auch wenn für *mich* der Fang einer Forelle am Puff nicht den Wert eines tollen Barsches, Zander oder Hechts im freien Gewässer hat, so ist die Freude des anderen doch weiterhin legitim. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als einen glücklichen Angler. Und da freue ich mich auch für diesen mit, ganz gleich ob der Fang selbst für mich weniger Wert hätte.




sesticaba schrieb:


> Massenfänge... hochgezüchtete Monsterforellen...Zuchtstöre (lol)... ungefähr 10 Angler auf 10 Meter Uferlänge...sogar ne Anlage mit einem Mini-Teich gesehen, in dem nur Aale besetzt werden. Der Teich ist ohne Witz nicht größer als 50qm und da sitzen dann ehrlich 10 Leute, mehr  aufeinander als nebeneinander #c


Eine kurze Aufklärung für dich, damit auch du verstehen kannst, warum ich solch einen Teich wundervoll finde.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich da um die Teichanlage Wild in den Niederlanden, nahe der Deutschen Grenze, handelt. Dort hat man die Möglichkeit Aal zu angeln und zu entnehmen. Wenn man jetzt die Regeln in den Niederlanden beachte: Dort ist es an den öffentlichen Gewässern Verboten Aal zu entnehmen. Wer das macht, muss mit sehr hohen Strafen rechnen. Also ist es doch eine schöne Möglichkeit, wenn der Niederlände dadurch die Möglichkeit erhält, auch dort Aal fangen und essen zu dürfen. Denn anders wäre dies für den Niederländer nicht möglich.
Ist daher solch eine Anlage verwerflich?



sesticaba schrieb:


> ...dann das Lustigste, einige Anlagen werden sogar von Leuten ohne Angelschein befischt...


Auch hier scheint dir das Verständnis zu fehlen.
Nicht überall in Deutschland wird eine Prüfung oder ein Fischereischein benötigt. Bei uns in Niedersachsen ist es theoretisch möglich, ganz ohne Prüfung zu angeln. Lediglich die Vereine erwarten eine Prüfung (Fischereischein brauchen wir überhaupt nicht), könnten Gastkarten aber auch ohne Prüfung ausgeben. Und da ist es ganz normal, dass die Anlagen hier keine Prüfung erfordern.

Auch wenn die Prüfung ein anderes Thema ist: Ich für meinen Teil finde eine Prüfung unnötig. Jedem Menschen sollte es ermöglicht werden, angeln zu gehen. Und da Kinder keine Prüfung machen dürfen/können, besteht meist keine Möglichkeit für diese zu angeln. Das ist traurig... aber auch ein anderes Thema.




sesticaba schrieb:


> Naja, bin ja echt kein Spießer...


Allerdings stößt du hier so einigen vor den Kopf, weil du deine Angelei über den der anderen stellst und teils auch sehr abwertend über die Puff-Angler sprichst. Finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



sesticaba schrieb:


> wenn ich frischen Fisch zum Essen brauche, geh ich in ein gutes Fachgeschäft.


Finde ich verwerfliche den Fisch, der meist aus Netzfängen oder anderen kritischen Wegen kommt, im Supermarkt zu kaufen. Dann lieber den Fisch selber fangen und wissen, was man dort isst. (Woher die Forellen kommen, geht da natürlich zu weit im Thema)



sesticaba schrieb:


> Möchte hier niemandem zu Nahe treten, jeder soll machen, was er mag.


Dann achte bitte auf deine Wortwahl, denn du bist einigen zu Nahe getreten durch die Abwertende Art.



sesticaba schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist nicht dazu gedacht, Puffanglern blöd zu kommen, sondern soll die moralische Stellung der Teiche unter uns Anglern und ggf. ihre Wirkung auf Außenstehende behandeln.


Das Thema an sich finde ich klasse, jedoch nicht der Opener, der direkt eine negative Haltung gegenüber diesen Anlagen und Anglern hat.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber wie man sich als Angler etwas darauf einbilden kann, dass man da gut gefangen hat (hab da selbst einen im Bekanntenkreis), das wird sich mir nie erschließen.
> [...]
> Ich habe ja selbst einen Bekannnten welcher da so ist. Der erzählt mir  dann, dass er 3 Forellen mit über 2 Kilo oder mehr gefangen hat uns ist  noch stolz darauf. Ich habe bisher vermieden ihm zu sagen, dass ich das  für völlig belanglos halte (der ist sonst eigentlich in Ordnung).


Spielt es wirklich eine Rolle? Ist es nicht viel schöner zu sehen, wie dein Bekannter sich darüber freuen kann? Da freue ich mich doch einfach für ihn mit. Ist doch schön, dass er sich so sehr darüber freuen kann.


*Nun zum eigentlichen Thema und den Vorteilen gegenüber einer Bezahl-Seen:*
- Unsere Gewässer werden entlastet.
Viele Angler in Deutschland beschweren sich über schlechte Fänge und einen schlechten Besatz. Meist ist man noch dazu gezwungen, jeden Fisch zu entnehmen und unsere Gewässer kommen an ihre Grenzen. Da ist es einfach von Vorteil, wenn solche Anlagen unsere Gewässer entlasten, weil viele lieber solche Anlage aufsuchen.

- Für Leute ohne Prüfung interessant
Je nach Bundesland oder Land (Grenze zu Deutschland) ist es doch toll, wenn dort auch Gelegenheitsangler Mal angeln können. Oder Freunde und Familie, die ansonsten nicht angeln, mit denen ich gerne Zeit verbringen würde, die aber nicht bereit wären für EINEN TAG eine Prüfung zu machen

- Man kann Fische fangen, die man in den heimischen Gewässern sonst nicht findet
Richtig gelesen, Forellen gibt es bei mir in der Region nicht/kaum und ein gezieltes beangeln dieser Forellen macht wenig Sinn. Aber nicht nur für Forellen. Der Aal in den Niederlanden, wie oben beschrieben ist, ist da auch ein wichtiger Aspekt. Aber auch wenn es um andere Fische wie den Stör, Streifenbarsch oder anderes geht. Diese Fische könnte ich in der Natur nur dann beangeln, wenn ich dafür weite Reisen in Kauf nehme, die ansonsten viel Geld kosten.

- Für ungeduldige und Kids
Machen wir uns nichts vor, für viele Kinder ist das zu langweilig. Da kommen solche gut besetzten Gewässer gut um den Kindern das Angeln näher zu bringen. Natürlich sollte man nicht vergessen, ihnen auch Geduld beizubringen. Aber nicht jedes Kind ist geduldig und an manchen Tagen - wie an Vatertag - möchte der Vater einfach mit seinem Sohnemann/Tochter angeln gehen können. Und ohne diese Puffs wäre es vielen nicht möglich. Ich erinnere mich gerne an die frühere Zeit zurück. Da bin ich immer mit meinem Vater an Vatertag (und anderen Tagen) zu solchen Anlagen gefahren, weil es anders nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Und heute nehme ich andere Leute und Kids mit, die sonst nicht angeln dürften.



Es gibt noch so einige Punkte, die mir da einfallen, die muss ich aber mangels Zeit nachreichen. 
Auf jeden Fall finde ich solche Anlagen toll und sehe da KEINERLEI negative Aspekte drin. Und alle, die etwas gegen diese Angelei haben, sollen sich einmal genauere Gedanken darüber machen, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, etwas gegen diese Anlagen und Angler zu haben.


----------



## gründler (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Du kannst in NDS ohne Schein Angeln,darfst dann aber kein Fisch töten weil dir der Sachkundenachweis fehlt.

Bei allen Puffs die ich so kenne und das sind viele,wird ein Schein verlangt,will man ohne fischen braucht es eine Person die,die Sachkunde...zum töten hat.

#h


----------



## Polarfuchs (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen, ich wurde wirklich noch nie nach einem Schein gefragt....


----------



## gründler (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich geh da nicht zum Angeln hin,eher aus beruflichen  usw.

Auf fast allen Teichregelnschildern/Karten wird die Sachkunde erwähnt,einmal so geschrieben einmal so....wie darauf geachtet wird usw usw steht wo anders geschrieben.....

#h


----------



## Andal (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Was ich grundsätzlich nicht verstehe, ist die Abneigung gegenüber anderen Angelarten und dessen Anglern. Gibt es einen plausiblen Grund dafür, weshalb man jemanden seine Freude an der Angelei bestimmte Anglagen, Gewässer, Ländern oder dessen Fänge schlecht redet?



Das hat nach meiner Meinung auch nichts mit Angeln (in Deutschland) zu tun. Das ist vielmehr der hilflose Versuch, das eigene kümmerliche Dasein zu erhöhen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

In NDS ohne "Schein" angeln zu dürfen oder sagen wir mal besser zu können ist jedoch zu 99% rein theoretisch...halt nur am FoPu (wurde lediglich an einem Teich nach Schein gefragt), Küste(nnähe) Ansonsten gibt niemand eine Karte aus, wenn der Schein fehlt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



gründler schrieb:


> Auf fast allen Teichregelnschildern/Karten wird die Sachkunde erwähnt,einmal so geschrieben einmal so....wie darauf geachtet wird usw usw steht wo anders geschrieben.....
> 
> #h



Jaaaahaaaaaaaa Das habe ich auch nicht abgestritten! Ein Hinweis auf Schildern ist meist zu finden...- aber danach gefragt?!?! Never...
Wie gesagt, die meisten könnten dicht machen.

Ich finde es aber eh affig, meine 2 Cents, ich war froh, mal testen zu können, bevor ich den Schein gemacht habe. Ups, jezze hab ich mich ja verraten- na egal, verjährt :vik:


----------



## Franky (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Das Eingangsposting ist doch mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass man den alten Fritz öfter mal wieder hochleben lassen muss!


----------



## Timbo78 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Einen Ansatz im Ausgangspost finde ich ja gar nicht so verkehrt, nämlich die Grösse und Qualität der Teiche und Fische. Aber da ist eher der Teichbetreiber zu kritisieren als die Angler an den Teichen, für die es unterschiedliche Gründe für das Angeln an solchen Teichen gibt.


----------



## gründler (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Diese regeln kommen ja nicht von Betreibern von Anlagen,da hängen einige über diesen mit drin (Politik Verbände TSG Lebensmittel usw.).

Und wie gesagt wie das Kontrolliert wird steht wo anders geschrieben.

Und ich bin auch nicht gegen Nichtscheinangler,meinetwegen so wie in DK NL etc.....

#h


----------



## Andal (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Timbo78 schrieb:


> Einen Ansatz im Ausgangspost finde ich ja gar nicht so verkehrt, nämlich die Grösse und Qualität der Teiche und Fische. Aber da ist eher der Teichbetreiber zu kritisieren als die Angler an den Teichen, für die es unterschiedliche Gründe für das Angeln an solchen Teichen gibt.



Man muss ja nicht hingehen. Hier kann durchaus die Nachfrage das Angebot steuern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Mann kann auch am Forellenpuff auf Hecht Angeln#6

da sind Klopper drin------ das glaubt ihr nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Guckst Du hier: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8hwovkmrAg


Wer ein Leben lang nur fetteste Forellen frisst, sieht halt so aus :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Raubwels (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

HI, 
also ich fahre gerne so 3 bis 4 mal zu einem Forellensee, allerdings nur in der Woche da ist es nicht so voll. Mein bevorzugter See ist der Waldsee in Reken oder auch Forellenpark Quellental in Reken. Die Anlagen sind sauber, die Fische immer Gesund und auch kampfstark. Also solange so eine Anlage vernünfig betrieben wird ist das doch eine gute Sache.
Ich mache keine Massenfänge und erwarte ich auch nicht.
Wenn ich für kleines Geld Fisch haben will, gehe ich in den Supermarkt.

Also mein Fazit: Ich halte einen Forellenpuff nicht für moralisch bedenklich, solange Betreiber und Nutzer ihre Sache ordenltlich und fachmännisch betreiben.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich musste auf Seite 3 aufhören zu lesen, weil mein Blutdruck schon wieder in gefährliche Bereiche ging...

Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man nicht alle anderen Angler und Angelmethoden respektieren kann und nicht immer nur sein eigenes Verhalten über alles andere stellen kann!

Verstehen kann ich aber, warum wir Angler für die Gegenseite so ein einfacher Gegner sind.Wir sind nämlich keine Gruppe von 5 Millionen Angler, sondern einfach nur 5 Millionen Angler. Ein einzelne Wespe zu erschlagen ist nicht schwer, auch nicht 10 Stück über einen Tag und hundert Stück in einer Woche- aber ein Wespennest umzusiedeln, ist eine Herausforderung, weil die Wespen gemeinsam angreifen und sich wehren. Die einzelne Wespe hat da dann er die Opferfunktion.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Hab mein Wespennest da gelassen und sie sind alle flügge geworden:m


----------



## Hering 58 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mann kann auch am Forellenpuff auf Hecht Angeln#6
> 
> da sind Klopper drin------ das glaubt ihr nicht.



Welcher Forellen-puff?


----------



## Naish82 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Mich würden in der Tat mal die Gesichter der Puff-Fraktion interessieren, wenn die mit ihren spoons und spiros Fischen und ich mich daneben stelle und die 40er Rattle trout durch den See Feuere... =)
(Nix für ungut - leben und leben lassen...)


----------



## Zanderbräter (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich musste auf Seite 3 aufhören zu lesen, weil mein Blutdruck schon wieder in gefährliche Bereiche ging...
> 
> Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man nicht alle anderen Angler und Angelmethoden respektieren kann und nicht immer nur sein eigenes Verhalten über alles andere stellen kann!
> 
> Verstehen kann ich aber, warum wir Angler für die Gegenseite so ein einfacher Gegner sind.Wir sind nämlich keine Gruppe von 5 Millionen Angler, sondern einfach nur 5 Millionen Angler. Ein einzelne Wespe zu erschlagen ist nicht schwer, auch nicht 10 Stück über einen Tag und hundert Stück in einer Woche- aber ein Wespennest umzusiedeln, ist eine Herausforderung, weil die Wespen gemeinsam angreifen und sich wehren. Die einzelne Wespe hat da dann er die Opferfunktion.



Danke Fisherbandit1000..... hätte die Worte nicht besser getroffen!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Unsere Autobahn A7 ging  ja nur bis Quickborn das ist im Norden von Hamburg,


das war so Ende der 60iger.
hatten wir nur die B4 Richtung ---------DK

der Ausbau der Autobahn brauchte Material und es gab die Kiesgruben.



Diese Kiesgruben nahe der Autobahn wurden Forellenteiche, die immer noch da sind mit Grundwasser und Quellen.

Fast jede zweite Ausfahrt hat ein Forellensee.

Der Besatz kam immer aus DK


----------



## Bilch (30. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich habe das Angeln von meinem Onkel gelernt, der aber vor allem ein leidenschaftlicher Jäger war. Die Trophäen, die er als Jagdtourist erbeutet hatte, haben ihm wenig bedeutet. Einige hundert oder tausend Euro (je nach Geweihgröße) zu zahlen, auf einen Hochstand zu klettern, und dann den Hirsch zu erschießen, den der Weidwächter zeigt, war für ihm keine Jagd. Er sage, ein guter Jäger erarbeitet sich seine Trophäen mit schweiß in freier Wildbahn.
  Ich habe die selbe Meinung von Forellenpuffs. Ich will an einem Gewässer angeln, wo ich wegen der richtigen Köderwahl und richtigen Köderführung Erfolg habe, nicht weil ich irgendein Köder ins Wasser werfe und einkurble. 
  Außerdem glaube ich, dass gerade solche Forellenpuffangler ein schlechtes Licht auf die Angler werfen.


----------



## rippi (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Bilch schrieb:


> Ich will an einem Gewässer angeln, wo ich wegen der richtigen Köderwahl und richtigen Köderführung Erfolg habe, ...



Sowas kann man am Forellensee.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Angelteiche sind genauso wichtig wie die Natürlichen Gewässer man stelle sich vor jeder würde in freier Natur genauso viel Fisch entnehmen wie in den Angelseen... 

Da würde Kormoran und Co. Arbeitslos werden, nicht umsonst gibt es Schonmaße und Fangbegrenzungen.

Ja in Niedersachsen gibt es tatsächlich Gewässer wo man ohne Fischereischein oder Fischerprüfung Erlaubnisscheine bekommt z.B. gibt es bei mir eine Elbstrecke ich finde es zwar nicht gut ist aber leider so.

Ich habe letztens auch meinen Vorrat an Forellen aufgefrischt war ein kurzweiliges Angeln man sieht alle Varianten von Anglern vom blutigen Anfänger (das ist mein erster Fisch was mache ich jetzt) über Opa mit Enkel und den gestandenen Angler da kann man dann schön die Unterschiede sehen.

Der Schwierigskeitgrad ist unterschiedlich:

In kleinen Kiloteichen wird jeder seine Forelle fangen an kleinen Pauschalteichen wird es schon schwieriger wenn man den Teich nicht kennt, hat man aber erste Erfahrungen gesammelt läuft es.
Die Kiesgruben die Nobbi1962 erwähnt hat sind da schon eine andere Nummer, denn die erst genannten Teiche sind in der Regel recht flach und überschaubar was bei den Kiesseen nicht der Fall ist, da muß man dann den Fisch nicht nur in der Fläche sondern auch in der Tiefe suchen und zum Anbiss überreden/erarbeiten.


Gruß Frank


----------



## sesticaba (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

@Dennis knoll: konstruktive Argumentation von dir pro Forellenteiche #6

@fischerbandit: auch dir erkläre ich gerne noch mal, dass ich keinen wegen seinen teichbesuchen verachte oder als schlechteren Angler sehe.. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geäußert und die anderen nach ihrer Meinung gefragt. Dazu ist doch ein Forum da?!

Und das Argument, dass sich die  Angler-Lobby beim Punkt forellenpuff spaltet und deswegen nach außen hin keinen Zusammenhalt verkörpert, kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen, denn wie Bilch schon sagte, sollte eher die Frage gestellt werden, ob so ein konsumlastiges Angeln wie am Forellenteich unserem allgemeinen Ruf in der Öffentlichkeit nicht eher schadet... Das ist jetzt eine reine Hypothese, ich kann es nicht beurteilen, da es in meiner Gegend keine puffs gibt, aber an der Kritik könnte was dran sein. Ich hoffe jedoch nicht.

Zum Thema Besatz in anderen Gewässern: 

Mir ist schon klar, dass die meisten maßigen Edelfische (insbesondere karpfen und forellen), die wir in Seen und Flüssen fangen, fast ausnahmslos besetzte Fische sind.
Aber hier einen 1 zu 1 Vergleich zu puff-fischen zu ziehen, ist doch etwas übertrieben.
Denn in einem vereinssee werden vll nur 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr Fische besetzt, die dann die ersten 1-2 Wochen etwas hemmungsloser beissen. Danach legt sich das ganze und die überlebenden werden mit der Zeit scheuer und vorsichtiger und sind nicht mehr mit Teichforellen vergleichbar.
Bei Forellenteichen hingegen wird nicht nur 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr besetzt, sondern im Schnitt eher 1 bis 2 mal pro Tag oder Woche (je nach Teich-typ). Das erhöht die Fangfrequenz enorm gegenüber anderen Gewässern und dementsprechend sind die meisten Fische, die gefangen werden, frisch besetzte, die sich nicht lange an die Umgebung akklimatisiert haben.

(Sorry für Groß- und Kleinschreibung; schreibe mit dem Handy)


----------



## Nemo (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geäußert und die anderen nach ihrer Meinung gefragt. Dazu ist doch ein Forum da?!



Die Art, wie Du Deine Meinung geäußert hast, war unangemessen. Aber das scheinst Du nicht zu verstehen,  also lassen wir den Teil.
Wo genau hast Du nach anderer Leute Meinung gefragt? Du hast Dich lediglich negativ ausgekotzt.

Wieso genau soll das Forellenteichangeln ein negatives Bild auf Angler werfen? Weil man die Fische die man kauft, selbst angeln kann? Fangen, betäuben, töten, Frischegarantie. Alles besser als aus Ekelzucht aus dem Ausland und umweltschonender als jeder Fisch von den großen Trawlern und Fangflotten, Schlepp- Treibnetze etc. Selbst die norwegischen Lachse aus Aquakulturen sollen wegen der Lachsläuse pestizidbelastet sein.

Tatsächliche negative Meinungen darüber hast Du noch nicht gehört und selbst warst Du auch noch nie am Forellensee.

Ich weiß echt nicht was Du willst...

Bist Du evtl. einfach nur ein Troll?


----------



## smithie (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich dachte der Sommer samt Loch wäre vorbei?


Lustig finde ich es schon, im Thread-Titel über Moral bzw. moralische Stellung zu sprechen, im Eingangsposting wild über FoPu herzuziehen und dann zu behaupten, es gehe einem nicht um verachten bzw. besseren/schlechteren Angler. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> Ich spreche dieses Thema an, weil mir beim letzten Ansitz am wilden Fluss ein mir unbekannter Angler von seinem Forellenpuff erzählte.
> 
> ...





sesticaba schrieb:


> @fischerbandit: auch dir erkläre ich gerne noch mal, dass ich keinen wegen seinen teichbesuchen verachte oder als schlechteren Angler sehe.. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geäußert und die anderen nach ihrer Meinung gefragt. Dazu ist doch ein Forum da?!



Ich habe Dir Deinen ersten Beitrag noch einmal reinkopiert. Der Beitrag ist in Deinen Augen also wertungsfrei? Ok, Du schreibst nicht explizit, dass Du jemanden verachtest- aber zwischen den Zeilen schon deutlich, dass das unter Deinem Niveau ist...

Am besten finde ich die Punkte



sesticaba schrieb:


> dann das Lustigste, einige Anlagen werden sogar von Leuten ohne Angelschein befischt



Das ist keine Wertung? Angler ohne Angelschein sind für Dich demnach Angler zweiter Klasse. Ich bin froh, dass wir u.a. durch Forellenseen möglichst vielen Menschen den Zugang zu unserem Hobby ohne bürokratische Hürden ermöglichen. Davon mal ab- ich bin ein Gegner der in Deutschland gültigen Regelung, da es kein Angelschein, sondern ein Naturschutzschein ist. Ich denke wir sollten die Ausbildung auch eher dem Nabu überlassen, denn die haben von Insekten, Vögeln und Pflanzen mehr Ahnung.



sesticaba schrieb:


> Naja, bin ja echt kein Spießer, aber dieses Puffangeln gehört für mich  in den industriellen Sektor und hat mit dem Angelsport, wie er im  klassischen Sinne definiert ist, nichts zu tun



Ich bin froh, dass Menschen wie Du unser Hobby definieren. Lässt Du uns dann bitte an DEINER Definition noch ein wenig teilhaben? Ich habe Dir aber noch einmal die Definition von Wikipedia kopiert: "Unter *Angeln* oder *Sportfischen* versteht man die Ausübung der Fischerei mit einer oder mehreren Handangeln." https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angeln_(Fischfang)



sesticaba schrieb:


> wenn ich frischen Fisch  zum Essen brauche, geh ich in ein gutes Fachgeschäft.



Du kommst aus Bayern, wo man alles abknüppeln muss? Du angelst in Bayern zum Spaß? Auf der anderen Seite findest Du Angler ohne Fischereischein "minderwertig"? Angeln nur zum Verzehr ist doch auch bei Euch im Süden die maxime- die klassische Definition des Angelns durch die Verbände und auch bei Euch in Bayern gültig...

Aber erkläre mir bitte noch einmal, warum ich nicht an einem Forellensee gehen darf, frische Fische fangen und zubereiten darf. Das leuchtet mir noch nicht ganz ein. 

Ich war übrigens ewige Zeiten nicht an einem Forellensee- jedoch eine öffentliche Herabsetzung und Bewertung von anderen Anglern und Angelmethoden erzeugt bei mir einen Reflex, mich in solche Diskussionen einschalten zu müssen!

ANGLER SOLLTEN UND MÜSSEN ZUSAMMENSTEHEN, UNABHÄNGIG VON ANGELMETHODEN ODER FISCHEREISCHEIN; HERKUNFT ODER ANSICHTEN!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Moinmoin, ich finde FoPuffs okay. 

Die Teiche und Seen kann man natürlich nicht über einen Kamm scheren, was Leute oftmals tun, die in Kategorien denken wollen. Forellenpuffs sind hässlich, die Fische dumm, die Angelei anspruchslos und wider der Natur.

 Meine hässlichsten Angelplätze waren übrigens nicht an Forellenpuffs. Ich habe in Häfen geangelt, in denen es nach Diesel roch, unter Zugbrücken mit munterem ICE-Verkehr, an öden Kanalen von der Spundwand... Es ist der Jagdtrieb der uns verbindet, ganz offensichtlich nicht der Ruf der Wildnis in unserer Kulturlandschaft.

Meine üppigsten Fänge hatte ich auch nicht am Forellenpuff. Bei Stippen, Barschangeln in jungen Baggerseen, Karpfenangeln auf Portionskarpfen im Weiher, Kutterangeln oder zuletzt Spinnfischen im edlen Forellenfluss war die Frequenz oftmals Wahnsinn. Mein blödester Fisch war ein Hecht, den ich in 15 Min 3x fing. Am Forellensee habe ich dutzendfach geschneidert, auch wenn Fische da waren.
Natürlich würden Puffforellen im Wildwasser nicht überleben, weil der Fluchtinstinkt gering ausgebildet ist und sie auf anderes Futter konditioniert sind. Aber wir sind Angler sind keine Fischotter und wollen Fischen  Fressbares mit Haken unterjubeln und ich glaube nicht, dass ein Wildfisch schwerer zu fangen sein muss, als ein Besatzfisch, da alle Fressen müssen. Ich finde es jetzt nicht elitärer eine Bienenmade oder einen Gummifisch zu benutzen, wobei ja beides am FoPu geht.

Es ist auch nicht der Anspruch aller Angler einen besonders hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad meistern zu wollen. Jeder tut etwas dafür seine Erfolgsaussichten zu steigern, sucht Beisszeiten, Wunderköder, optimiert sein Gerät. Viel mehr vereint alle Angler der Wille Erfolg zu haben und es macht Riesenspaß auszuprobieren und sich auszutauschen. Vllt macht es daher mehr Sinn von Methoden der Forellenseeangler zu lernen, statt sich zu verschließen.

Was die Abwechslung angeht empfinde ich Forellenpuffs als sehr attraktiv. Ich kenne keine Fischart, die sich mit so einer Vielzahl von Methoden gezielt beangeln lässt. Es soll ja Angler geben, die ausschließlich mit Gufus durch die Gegend ziehen und aufs „Tock“ warten oder Tagelang Großköder in einem Boot hinter sich her ziehen. Das ist nichts für mich. Ich will tüfteln, agieren, probieren, dran bleiben. Oftmals waren Angeltage am Forellenpuff dann wunderbar Abwechslungsreich.

Ich war sehr lange nicht mehr am Forellensee, da ich inzwischen nur noch mit Anglern losziehe, die einen Schein haben und andere Gewässer meines Vereins vor der Tür habe. Die neue Vereinspolitik „Gewässerstruktur geht vor Besatz“ lässt übrigens viele Angler auf die Barrikaden gehen, die jahrzehntelange üppige Besatzmaßnahmen gewohnt waren. Offensichtlich ist es daher auch nicht der Naturschutzgedanke, der uns eint, sondern der Naturnutzgedanke.

Schön, dass es so viele Facetten des Hobbies gibt, das uns eigentlich verbinden sollte.


----------



## sprogoe (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Die Angler in Verruf bringen diejenigen, die kapitale Fische fangen; schon im Voraus wohlwissend, sie eh´nicht einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen zu wollen; diese ans Ufer zerren, minutenlang nach Luft schnappend den Haken entfernen, ihn anschließend mit stolzgeschwellter Brust auch noch zur Schau stellen und dann achtlos ins Wasser zurück befördern, ohne Interesse daran, ob der Fisch überhaupt noch eine Überlebenschance hat, das Ganze mit der Kamera dokumentieren und anschließend auch noch stolz in den einschlägigen Medien posten.
Der Angler an den komerziellen Angelparks (zu denen ich mich hin und wieder auch zähle und von einigen verächtlich Forellenpuff genannt) bringt sicher die Anglerschaft nicht in Verruf.


----------



## jkc (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ...
> Der Angler an den komerziellen Angelparks (zu denen ich mich hin und wieder auch zähle und von einigen verächtlich Forellenpuff genannt) bringt sicher die Anglerschaft nicht in Verruf.



Moinmoin, nunja, ich habe in kommerziellen Anlagen schon vielfach Szenen gesehen die kann kein vernünftiger Mensch nachvollziehen oder gutheißen, richtig dumm wird das dann, wenn ein Kamerateam daneben steht wie damals in Zwillbrock.
Jedoch heißt das natürlich nicht, dass jeder Puff-Angler ein solcher Typ ist und einen an der Klatsche hat.

Was hier noch gar nicht beleuchtet wurde ist das Aussetzen zum direkten Wiederfang. Das ist für mich das zweifelhafteste an dem System "Forellenpuff". Ich bin ja nun jetzt Angler, aber ich denke ein Großteil der nicht Angel-affinen kann sich da nur an den Kopf fassen, wenn man ihnen erzählen will, dass man Fische die man in einem Eimer hat und gerne essen möchte, erst mal in ein "Gewässer" schüttet um sie sofort mit der Angel wieder herauszufangen. :q

Grüße JK


----------



## oldhesse (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Moinmoin, ich finde FoPuffs okay.
> 
> Die Teiche und Seen kann man natürlich nicht über einen Kamm scheren, was Leute oftmals tun, die in Kategorien denken wollen. Forellenpuffs sind hässlich, die Fische dumm, die Angelei anspruchslos und wider der Natur.
> 
> ...




 Ich bin ja normalerweise nicht der Typ der andere Beiträge "hypen" will, hier ist es aber mal sinnvoll. Gutes Statement dem ich mich voll anschließe.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Die Angler in Verruf bringen diejenigen, die kapitale Fische fangen; schon im Voraus wohlwissend, sie eh´nicht einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen zu wollen; diese ans Ufer zerren, minutenlang nach Luft schnappend den Haken entfernen, ihn anschließend mit stolzgeschwellter Brust auch noch zur Schau stellen und dann achtlos ins Wasser zurück befördern, ohne Interesse daran, ob der Fisch überhaupt noch eine Überlebenschance hat, das Ganze mit der Kamera dokumentieren und anschließend auch noch stolz in den einschlägigen Medien posten.
> Der Angler an den komerziellen Angelparks (zu denen ich mich hin und wieder auch zähle und von einigen verächtlich Forellenpuff genannt) bringt sicher die Anglerschaft nicht in Verruf.




Danke für den Post. Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben#6
Mir sind alle Forellenpuffangler/Heringsangler/Stintangler usw. lieber, als die z.B. "schau mal wie groß mein letzter Karpfen war" Angler. 

Ist es nicht "moralisch" fragwürdiger, wochenlang Gewässer mit kiloweise Futter zu bombadieren, um einen weiteren Rekordfisch zu fangen. Anschließend gibt es ein Küsschen und tschüss....
Ich verbinde angeln mit Natur + Ruhe und freue mich, ein paar entspannte Stunden am Meer, Kanal,etc. zu verbringen.
Andere Zeitgenossen haben andere Vorstellungen...damit kann ich gut mit leben, solange man sich an die geltenden Regeln hält.


----------



## Laichzeit (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



jkc schrieb:


> Was hier noch gar nicht beleuchtet wurde ist das Aussetzen zum direkten Wiederfang. Das ist für mich das zweifelhafteste an dem System "Forellenpuff". Ich bin ja nun jetzt Angler, aber ich denke ein Großteil der nicht Angel-affinen kann sich da nur an den Kopf fassen, wenn man ihnen erzählen will, dass man Fische die man in einem Eimer hat und gerne essen möchte, erst mal in ein "Gewässer" schüttet um sie sofort mit der Angel wieder herauszufangen. :q
> 
> Grüße JK



Bin da deiner Meinung,  aber der FoPu ist für Maßfischbesatz allen natürlichen Gewässern weit überlegen. Im Forellensee gibt es meistens keine Räuber und keine sensible Beute für die Forellen, sie machen nichts kaputt und werden nahezu vollzählig wieder ausgefangen. Am Fluss mit Refobesatz wandert oft ein Großteil der Fische binnen Wochen ab, füttert die Kormorane oder ernährt sich selbst von heimischen Jungfischen. Das wirft auch ein schlechtes Licht auf uns.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass viele Angler gar nicht wissen, wo die Fische herkommen oder wie die Fische in die Gewsser kommen...

Nein, das weder mit Störchen noch mit Bienen zu tun!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Manschmal hab ich den verdacht die Ente hat uns Fisch gebracht;-))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Bilch schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich, dass gerade solche Forellenpuffangler ein schlechtes Licht auf die Angler werfen.


Es ist weder der Forellenpuffanlger, noch...


sprogoe schrieb:


> Die Angler in Verruf bringen diejenigen, die  kapitale Fische fangen; schon im Voraus wohlwissend, sie eh´nicht einer  sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen zu wollen;


... der Angler, der einen Fisch zurücksetzt, der uns in Verruf bringt. Es sind *genau die Leute und Angler unter uns*, die andere Angelarten und Einstellungen nicht tolerieren und durch bewusste negative Darstellung in ein schlechtes Licht rücken.

Wir haben es an dem Video über Zwillbroch bestens gesehen. Der Ersteller des Videos war ein Angler, die Dokumentation hat aber bewusst eine gewissen Angelart und auch den See in Verruf gebracht. Letzteres liegt zum Teil auch an den Besitzer des Sees aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Aber hätte der Ersteller des Videos es darauf anlegen wollen, die selbe Anlage und die selben Angler in ein positives Licht rücken zu wollen, dann wäre es ein toller Image-Film geworden. Wer etwas in den Dreck ziehen möchte, der schneidet nur die Bilder passend zusammen, lässt die Argumentation eindeutig negativ klingen und am besten noch düstere Musik dazu...

Schaut euch doch die Niederlande oder die ganzen anderen Angelfreundlichen Länder an. Diese Missgunst in dieser Form, wie wir sie hier erleben, hat man nur in Deutschland. Jeder ist sich der nächste, hat die *negative *Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und muss diese unbedingt in die Welt kotzen. Natürlich mit reißerischen Begriffen und genau DANN kommt unser Hobby als etwas widerliches bei den Leuten an, die sich ansonsten nicht damit auseinandersetzen. So etwas gibt es in den Niederlanden, Dänemark oder sonst wo nicht. Und auch dort sind Teichanlagen gern gesehen, genauso wie der Angler, der seinen Fisch zurücksetzt. *Dort ist kein Angler in Verruf*. 
Komisch, dass es dort überall klappt.






sesticaba schrieb:


> Und das Argument, dass sich die  Angler-Lobby beim Punkt forellenpuff spaltet und deswegen nach außen hin keinen Zusammenhalt verkörpert, kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen, denn wie Bilch schon sagte, sollte eher die Frage gestellt werden, ob so ein konsumlastiges Angeln wie am Forellenteich unserem allgemeinen Ruf in der Öffentlichkeit nicht eher schadet...


Schaue dir Mal Dänemark und seine Teichanlagen an. Und passend dazu den Ruf in der Gesellschaft. Und jetzt kommst du und erklärst mir, warum Teichanlagen in Verruf geraten? Ich kann es dir sagen. Dass tun diese nur dann, wenn man sie negativ anpreist und den unwissenden aber interessierten Leuten genau diese negativen Dinge schildert. Aber ihnen vielleicht erzählen, dass diese Art der angelei wesentlich Humaner ist als der Viereckfisch von den Schleppnetzen, darauf kommt keiner. Weil dann würde die Leute den Daumen heben #6

Das ist immer alles eine Sache der Betrachtung. Wer nur negatives sehen will, der wird es auch nur sehen... (und sollte dabei Mal in den Spiegel schauen... metaphorisch gesehen)


----------



## oldhesse (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ente gut, alles gut.


----------



## sprogoe (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



jkc schrieb:


> Was hier noch gar nicht beleuchtet wurde ist das Aussetzen zum direkten Wiederfang. Das ist für mich das zweifelhafteste an dem System "Forellenpuff".
> 
> Grüße JK




Dazu fällt mir ein, in unserem Vereinsbaggersee werden immer Anfang Dezember mehrere Zentner Forellen besetzt, um die Angler (alles wohlgemerkt gestandene und geprüfte Angler) ans Wasser zu locken / auch um die Frequentierung durch Kormorane in Grenzen zu halten /.
Dieses wird natürlich nicht an die große Glocke gehangen, da es ja rechtlich nicht ganz koscher ist, sondern auf unserer Webseite deklariert als "ab sofort ist Räucherfisch zu fangen".
Ihr glaubt garnicht, was da ein Run auf dieses Gewässer stattfindet, schlimmer als im FoPu.
Ich finde aber, das sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden, dieses zu tun, oder auch nicht.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## smithie (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass viele Angler gar nicht wissen, wo die Fische herkommen oder wie die Fische in die Gewsser kommen...
> 
> Nein, das weder mit Störchen noch mit Bienen zu tun!


Jedenfalls kommen die Fische, ich sage jetzt mal Forellen, gar nie nicht aus einer Fischzucht, die neben einem FoPu ist, oder  vielleicht am Ende noch dazugehört... #6


----------



## Nemo (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



jkc schrieb:


> Was hier noch gar nicht beleuchtet wurde ist das Aussetzen zum direkten Wiederfang. Das ist für mich das zweifelhafteste an dem System "Forellenpuff". Ich bin ja nun jetzt Angler, aber ich denke ein Großteil der nicht Angel-affinen kann sich da nur an den Kopf fassen, wenn man ihnen erzählen will, dass man Fische die man in einem Eimer hat und gerne essen möchte, erst mal in ein "Gewässer" schüttet um sie sofort mit der Angel wieder herauszufangen. :q
> 
> Grüße JK



So eine Meinung habe ich aus dem Umfeld noch nicht wahrgenommen und sehe es auch nicht so.

Du kaufst ja nicht einen speziellen Fisch, den Du dann direkt fängst. Du zahlst für Besatz, der sich nach Erfahrungswerten, der durchschnittlichen Fangmenge der Gäste richtet, so dass die Fische sich nicht stapeln. Oder der Betreiber regelt das alles und zu zahlst nach Kilo (das nimmt aber viel Spannung und Spaß raus).

In jedem Fall kriegst du nur das, was du fängst, und das macht es eben reizvoll. Das ist mal mehr, mal weniger. Gerade an großen Seen ist es wie in der Natur. Man muss das Gewässer kennenlernen die Fische finden und je nach Situation (Jahreszeit, Luft-/Wassertemperatur) mit der richtigen Technik und den richtigen Ködern fischen, um erfolgreich zu sein. An den Forellen vorbeizuangeln geht schneller als man denkt. Daher gibt es auch bei den Fangquoten große Gefälle.

Ich rede jetzt nicht von 30 Kubikmeter Betonaquarien, dass es sowas auch gibt weiß ich, würde ich aber auch nicht hingehen.


----------



## jkc (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Hi, ich denke Du hast nicht verstanden was ich meinte. Man könnte unterstellen, das Angeln der Fische wäre schlicht weg überflüssig, da man sich dieser doch aus dem Eimer heraus ganz einfach habhaft machen kann.


----------



## smithie (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Wenn Du das Faß aufmachst, bist Du mit dem "normalen" Gewässerbesatz aber auch ganz schnell bei diesem Thema...


----------



## jkc (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Joar, dort ist ja genau diese Praxis ja mitunter auch weitestgehend verboten.:q

Macht deswegen ja auch niemand.:vik:

:g


----------



## Nemo (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke Du hast nicht verstanden was ich meinte. Man könnte unterstellen, das Angeln der Fische wäre schlicht weg überflüssig, da man sich dieser doch aus dem Eimer heraus ganz einfach habhaft machen kann.



Nee, habe ich schon verstanden, finde das Argument aber nicht schlüssig bzw. logisch korrekt.

Du gehst ja nicht Fische kaufen sondern die Möglichkeit, welche zu fangen.

Im Vergleich zu einem kleinen Vereinssee mit regelmäßigem Besatz oder nach Dokumentation der Fänge sehe ich da keinen großen Unterschied. Beim Forellensee zahlst Du Tagespreise, im Verein Jahresbeitrag. Es gibt Regeln, in welchem Zeitraum geangelt werden kann und abhängig von der Zahl der Angler und der Entnahme erfolgt Besatz.


----------



## jkc (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich kenne wohl die gelebte Praxis am Wasser.

Aber es gibt ja auch noch die gesetzlichen Grundlagen.



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Du gehst ja nicht Fische kaufen sondern die Möglichkeit, welche zu fangen.



Das ist in meinen Augen eben genau das zweifelhafte. 



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einem kleinen Vereinssee mit regelmäßigem Besatz ... und abhängig von der  Zahl der Angler und der Entnahme erfolgt Besatz.



:q
Ich wieder: Solch ein Besatz ist rechtlich unzulässig und richtig wäre die Entnahme an die Produktivität des Gewässers anzupassen.


Grüße JK


----------



## Nemo (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich kenne wohl die gelebte Praxis am Wasser.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja auch noch die gesetzlichen Grundlagen.
> 
> ...



Ok mit den rechtlichen Grundlagen für Besatz an Gewässern kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Aber es ist beim Forellensee so: Du kommst an den See, zahlst für die Tageskarte und legst los. Im See sind bereits mehr oder weniger Fische aus früherem Besatz. Irgendwann kommt der Betreiber mit großen Fässern vorbei und kippt abhängig von den gelösten Tickets entsprechende kg an Fisch nach. Jetzt versuch mal, genau diese Fische zu finden


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ob es einen wirklichen Unterschied macht, wenn zwischen dem Einsetzen und dem Fang des Fisches eine Stunde, eine Woche oder ein Jahr vergehen, ist dann aber auch die Frage. Die Prinzipien am Forellenpuff oder am „Zanderpuff“ des Angelvereins folgen dem gleichen Prinzip. Beim Angelverein halt subtiler.

Eine wichtige Facette hat ein Vorposter ja bereits gepostet, wenn es um das Thrma „Moral“ geht: die gemeine Puffforelle wird wohl niemals gezielt gecatcht und released.

Angler an Teichanlagen ohne die sog. „Trophäenfische“ können somit über so manchen „Wildwasserangler“, der keinen Fisch mitnimmt, die Nase rümpfen oder sich im Internet echauffieren.

In der Wahrnehmung der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung ernten meine Ausflüge ins Hechtparadies NL mit Zurücksetzabsicht jedenfalls deutlich mehr Kopfschütteln als Ansitze am Forellenpuff, auch wenn der Moment am Forellenpuff total schräg ist, wenn man einen Eimer Fische vor die Füße gekippt bekommt.


----------



## jkc (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ob es einen wirklichen Unterschied macht, wenn zwischen dem Einsetzen und dem Fang des Fisches eine Stunde, eine Woche oder ein Jahr vergehen, ist dann aber auch die Frage. Die Prinzipien am Forellenpuff oder am „Zanderpuff“ des Angelvereins folgen dem gleichen Prinzip. Beim Angelverein halt subtiler.
> ...



Ja, alles richtig, aber das macht es für mich nur noch grotesker.
Der vereinseigene Puff wäre (zumindest hier in NRW an vom Fischereigesetz betroffenen Gewässern) gesetzwidrig. Gleichzeitig gibt es 100erte Anlagen die genau das was dem einen verboten ist, als Grundlage ihres Geschäftsbetriebes nutzen, was darüber hinaus auch öffentlich bekannt ist und sich vor dem Tierschutzgesetz diskutieren ließe.

1h oder 1 Woche macht für mich keinen Unterschied, bei 1 Jahr würde ich sicherlich anfangen zu überlegen. Ganz sicher besteht für mich aber ein Unterschied wenn Jung- / Brutfische besetzt werden, die über mehrere Jahre unter natürlicher Selektion aufwachsen bis sie gefangen / entnommen werden dürfen.


----------



## gründler (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Es ist ja nicht nur der Angler der böse der....Auch unsere/meine Berufsgruppe wird in die ******** gezogen durch angebliche ""Angler"" (darf man die noch so nennen)....die ständig über Züchter und Anlagenbetreiber herziehen...Sie merken gar nicht das auch ihre Angelart durch solches verhalten Stk. für Stk. verschwindet.

Es ist egal ob Puff oder im Waldsee..die Politik wird nicht C&R Anglern oder Puffangler verbieten zu Angeln,sie wird es dann ganz verbieten (was eh in De. geplant ist).

Eigentlich müsste man diese Leute als Betreiber Anzeigen wegen Rufschädigung und co.

Statt diesen trollen gar kein Wasser zu reichen wird noch nen fass aufgemacht was neues Benzin in die Gegnerhände wirft..würde keiner mehr auf diese trööts eingehen würden sie in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Wenn es dann noch Vereinsvorstände sind und ich wüsste als Züchter....etc. was sie so nach draussen Posaunen,würde ich die gar nicht mehr mit Besatzfisch beliefern.... scheiß auf das Geld.....und kommen sie auf die Anlage würde ich sie vom Hof jagen......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> In der Wahrnehmung der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung ernten meine Ausflüge ins Hechtparadies NL mit Zurücksetzabsicht jedenfalls deutlich mehr Kopfschütteln als Ansitze am Forellenpuff, auch wenn der Moment am Forellenpuff total schräg ist, wenn man einen Eimer Fische vor die Füße gekippt bekommt.



Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen in meinem Freundeskreis der Nichtangler gemacht. Ich stehe dazu, dass ich Dorsche selektiv entnehme und die Entnahme in eigener Verantwortung entscheide. Da erhalte ich sehr viel Zuspruch für, denn auf "Teufel komm raus" Fische entnehmen, ist für viele eher fraglicher...



gründler schrieb:


> Sie merken gar nicht das auch ihre Angelart durch solches verhalten Stk. für Stk. verschwindet.
> 
> Es ist egal ob Puff oder im Waldsee..die Politik wird nicht C&R Anglern oder Puffangler verbieten zu Angeln,sie wird es dann ganz verbieten (was eh in De. geplant ist).
> 
> ...



Da sind wieder meine Wespen . Angler werden niemals ein Wespennest werden und sich geschlossen wehren, sondern einzeln vernichtet, bis der letzte Angler verschwunden ist. Übrigens reichen wir den Gegnern nicht das Benzin, sondern wir kippen uns das über die Köpfe und reichen den Gegnern das brennende Streichholz. 

Und dem Hausverbot mit Vorständen stimme ich zu....Gilt nicht für alle, aber doch für viele.


----------



## Timbo78 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht hingehen. Hier kann durchaus die Nachfrage das Angebot steuern.



Absolut richtig. Da kann der Angler steuern wo er hin geht. 
Teiche ohne Scheinpflicht sind natürlich was anderes, wenn da scheinlose aller Art hin gehen können. Die achten auf solche Sachen nicht und die Betreiber fühlen sich aufgrund der Kunden bestätigt.



Bilch schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich, dass gerade solche Forellenpuffangler ein schlechtes Licht auf die Angler werfen.



Würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Genauso wie C&R Angler nicht bei allen ein schlechtes Licht auf Angler werfen. Gibt da ausserhalb der Angler solche und solche.

Viele verstehen es nicht, wenn ein Angler nur C&R macht, ohne am Ende einen Fisch mitzunehmen. Für die ist der Forellenteichangler nachvollziehbar, weil er sich Fische zum Verzehr fängt.
Andere können es sicher nicht nachvollziehen, dass wirklich jeder Fisch geknüppelt werden muss und werden es daher verstehen, wenn der Angler einzelne Fische zurück setzt.
Es gibt auch welche, die durchaus die Jagd nach den kapitalen Karpfen oder Welsen verstehen und dass diese danach weiter schwimmen dürfen.

Wenn man mit Nicht-Anglern spricht merkt man, dass es verschiedenste Ansätze gibt, aber selbst die, die anfangs davon ausgehen, dass man jeden Fisch entnimmt und isst, wissen dann im Endeffekt auch nicht, was man mit einer Rotfeder oder Grundel in der Küche anfangen sollte. Für die liegen meist Forelle, Karpfen oder Zander näher.
Die wissen aber dann auch nicht unbedingt, dass man Forelle eben nicht überall fangen kann, von Gleichgewicht im Gewässer etc...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen in meinem Freundeskreis der Nichtangler gemacht. Ich stehe dazu, dass ich Dorsche selektiv entnehme und die Entnahme in eigener Verantwortung entscheide. Da erhalte ich sehr viel Zuspruch für, denn auf "Teufel komm raus" Fische entnehmen, ist für viele eher fraglicher...




Ich schreibe ausdrücklich nicht von selektiver Entnahme. Diese befürwortet ja so gut wie jeder. Dogmatische Tierrechtler und C&Rler ausgenommen.

Ich spreche davon, dass Nichtangler in meinem Umfeld irritiert sind, wenn jmd los zieht um den Fisch gezielt zu fangen um ihn wieder zurück zu setzten. Ein Jäger, der mit Betäubungspfeil auf die Jagd geht, könnte nicht mehr Stirnrunzeln auslösen.

Oder was würden deine Bekannten sagen, wenn du deine Dorsche grundsätzlich wieder zurück setzt? Das ist ja die gängige Praxis der Gewässer in den NL. Die Deutschen verstehen dss nicht und wollen das, glaube ich, auch gar nicht an unseren Gewässern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

"Grundsätzlich" ist eine Sache der Definition. Ich entnehme grundsätzlich nur 2 bis 3 Dorsche je nach Größe für eine Mahlzeit mit der Familie, Rest geht zurück.

Übrigens setze ich JEDE Meerforelle zurück und habe noch nie eine für mich entnommen. Aber das ist vermutlich meinen dänischen Genen geschuldet...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Leute, catch and Release haben wir doch schon lang und breit diskutiert, und wer nicht genug bekommen kann, findet bestimmt auch den richtigen Strang dafür .

Hier geht es doch um Forellenteiche.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ausdrücklich nicht von selektiver Entnahme. Diese befürwortet ja so gut wie jeder. Dogmatische Tierrechtler und C&Rler ausgenommen.
> 
> Ich spreche davon, dass Nichtangler in meinem Umfeld irritiert sind, wenn jmd los zieht um den Fisch gezielt zu fangen um ihn wieder zurück zu setzten. Ein Jäger, der mit Betäubungspfeil auf die Jagd geht, könnte nicht mehr Stirnrunzeln auslösen.
> 
> Oder was würden deine Bekannten sagen, wenn du deine Dorsche grundsätzlich wieder zurück setzt? Das ist ja die gängige Praxis der Gewässer in den NL. Die Deutschen verstehen dss nicht und wollen das, glaube ich, auch gar nicht an unseren Gewässern.



Und was spricht dagegen es jenen, die es wollen, einzuräumen? Daraus wieder einen Elefanten im Raum zu zaubern ist doch Anglers größtes Problem.

Und dieses "die wollen das nicht, der will das nicht" ist so dehnbar und durchweg wechselhaft. Die öffentliche Meinung schwankt in Wochen von Links nach rechts, je nachdem, was Medien suggerieren.

Wir wäre es mit mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit, weniger moralische Schranken?!


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

*BITTE KEINE CR-DISKUSSION HIER! Back to topic! *


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Setzen wir uns also noch einmal mit der Thematik auseinander.

Es gibt verschiedene Fischzüchter, macnhe züchten nur "Speisefische", andere Fische von Aal bis Zander. 

Nehmen wir eine Fischzucht A. Dieser beliefert die Restaurants in der Umgebung mit Forellen, aber auch den örtlichen Angelverein und den Forellensee an der nahegelegenen Autobahn.

Der Transport der Fische erfolgt in einem Fahrzeug an einem Freitag. Um 10.00 Uhr werden eine handvoll Restaurants beliefert, um 11.00 Uhr der See des Angelvereins und um 12.00 Uhr der Forellensee.

Die ersten Forellen werden mittags im Restaurant verzehrt- von Wilfried B. aus dem benachbarten Forellenhausen. Nach dieser Mahlzeit mit seiner Ehefrau Waltraut fährt er an den nahegelegenen Forellensee, da seine Frau Samstag belegte Brote mit geräucherter Forelle dem Besuch reichen möchte. Leider bleibt dieser Ansitz bis auf eine Forelle erfolglos und so wird abends noch kurz am Vereinssee um die Ecke den Forellen nachgestellt. Nach kurzer Zeit beißt eine Forelle und zwei Forellen sind ausreichend für den Besuch am nächsten Tag.

Warum ist Wilfried B. jetzt ein schlechter Mensch/ Angler? Weil er die Forelle aus der Fischzucht im Restaurant verzehrt hat? Weil er eine im Forellensee gefangen hat? Weil er auch noch eine aus dem Vereinsee entnommen hat? Oder weil er auf Forellen - die ja überwiegend aus Zuchtanlagen stammen - geangelt hat? Ich zeige das mal so auf, weil ich die pauschale Keule gegen Angler einfach hasse!

Wir an der Küste sind dankbar über die Möglichkeiten, die die moderne Fischzucht heute bietet. Als Beispiel sind hier nur Meerforelle und Lachs zu nennen.

Wenn eine Fischart gezüchtet und besetzt wird, dann in der Regel zum alsbaldigen Wiederfang durch uns Angler. Da spielt doch das Gewässer keine Rolle.

Die ganzen Verbände haben doch das Argument gegen ein Aalangelverbot klar und immer wieder veröffentlicht: "welcher Verein unternimmt noch Besatzmaßnahmen von Aalen, wenn ma die nicht mehr fangen darf?"

 Dabei spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob die Fische in einem Vereins- oder kommerziellen Teich besetzt werden, oder? Zander im Kanal? Hier im NOK sind so viele Zander, das man seine zulässige Fangmenge eigentlich an jedem Angeltag erreicht. Ich hatte Jahre, da war ich am Kanal erfolgreicher beim Zander als am Forellensee auf Regenbogner...

Nein, ich denke die Kritik an Forellenseen ist unangemessen. Keiner sollte sich anmaßen, über andere Angler und Angelmethoden zu urteilen! Das gehört sich nicht und ist unanständig!


----------



## Laichzeit (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Verbände haben doch das Argument gegen ein Aalangelverbot klar und immer wieder veröffentlicht: "welcher Verein unternimmt noch Besatzmaßnahmen von Aalen, wenn ma die nicht mehr fangen darf?"



Ist hier OT, aber wenn das Aalfangverbot kommen sollte, dann würde ich wetten, im gleichen Zug wird der Besatz ebenfalls verboten bzw. stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## trawar (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Was ich in den letzten Jahren an den unterschiedlichen Teichen gesehen habe ist, das es vielen Kollegen an dem nötigen respekt gegen über den Tieren fehlt.  Das finde ich viel schlimmer.


----------



## Lommel (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich frag mich bei so Diskussionen ja immer, wenn da eigentlich keiner hingeht warum ist es da eigentlich immer so voll.


----------



## Timbo78 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



trawar schrieb:


> Was ich in den letzten Jahren an den unterschiedlichen Teichen gesehen habe ist, das es vielen Kollegen an dem nötigen respekt gegen über den Tieren fehlt.  Das finde ich viel schlimmer.



Das haste an anderen Gewässern aber genauso. Ob es nun die Trophäenangler sind, die für das richtige Foto das Tier stundenlang im Trockenen halten, oder die, die den Fisch mitnehmen, aber ihn nicht betäuben und töten, sondern einfach liegen lassen.


----------



## Andal (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Timbo78 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Da kann der Angler steuern wo er hin geht.
> Teiche ohne Scheinpflicht sind natürlich was anderes, wenn da scheinlose aller Art hin gehen können. Die achten auf solche Sachen nicht und die Betreiber fühlen sich aufgrund der Kunden bestätigt.



Und selbst der "Tümpel des Grauens" hätte damit seine volle Berechtigung. Auch "diese Leute" können Angeln. 

Das "ich habe mir die Mühe mit dem Schein gemacht" ist überkommen. Wer ihn hat soll alle Möglichkeiten haben. Wer ihn nicht machen möchte, dem soll nur die Anlage zur Auswahl stehen. So kann jeder tun, wie er will und in der Lage ist.


----------



## phirania (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Scheint ja mal wieder das richtige Thema zu sein um sich gegenseitig zu zerfleischen.....


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke die Kritik an Forellenseen ist unangemessen. Keiner sollte sich anmaßen, über andere Angler und Angelmethoden zu urteilen! Das gehört sich nicht und ist unanständig!




1000 Prozent Zustimmung!


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei so Diskussionen ja immer, wenn da eigentlich keiner hingeht warum ist es da eigentlich immer so voll.



Die Bildzeitung liest angeblich auch keiner....


----------



## wattläufer (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Zitat von sprogoe  Beitrag anzeigen
Die Angler in Verruf bringen diejenigen, die kapitale Fische fangen; schon im Voraus wohlwissend, sie eh´nicht einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen zu wollen; diese ans Ufer zerren, minutenlang nach Luft schnappend den Haken entfernen, ihn anschließend mit stolzgeschwellter Brust auch noch zur Schau stellen und dann achtlos ins Wasser zurück befördern, ohne Interesse daran, ob der Fisch überhaupt noch eine Überlebenschance hat, das Ganze mit der Kamera dokumentieren und anschließend auch noch stolz in den einschlägigen Medien posten.
Der Angler an den komerziellen Angelparks (zu denen ich mich hin und wieder auch zähle und von einigen verächtlich Forellenpuff genannt) bringt sicher die Anglerschaft nicht in Verruf.


Ist es nicht "moralisch" fragwürdiger, wochenlang Gewässer mit kiloweise Futter zu bombadieren, um einen weiteren Rekordfisch zu fangen. Anschließend gibt es ein Küsschen und tschüss....
Ich verbinde angeln mit Natur + Ruhe und freue mich, ein paar entspannte Stunden am Meer, Kanal,etc. zu verbringen.
Andere Zeitgenossen haben andere Vorstellungen...damit kann ich gut mit leben, solange man sich an die geltenden Regeln hält.[/QUOTE]

Besser kann man es nicht sagen!#6#6#6

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## Andal (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Auf der einen Seite ist man stolz auf seinen Fang und möchte ihn zeigen. Auf der anderen Seite setzt man sich so der Kritik aus. Egal was man damit tut.

Deswegen verfahre ich schon seit langem nach folgendem Motto:

*Wie ich fange, darf jeder wissen. Wo ich fange, erfahren nur die wirklich guten Freunde. Was mit dem Fisch nach dem Fang passiert, geht keinen etwas an.
*
Ich lebe sehr gut damit.


----------



## Nemo (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



trawar schrieb:


> Was ich in den letzten Jahren an den unterschiedlichen Teichen gesehen habe ist, das es vielen Kollegen an dem nötigen respekt gegen über den Tieren fehlt.  Das finde ich viel schlimmer.



...und derjenige, der des logischen Denkens nicht mächtig ist, schließt daraus, dass das ein spezielles Forellensee-Phänomen ist#d


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Is nicht zwingend eine Frage des logischen Denkens....


Der Mensch neigt dazu, es sich möglichst einfach zu machen - pauschalisieren ist nicht selten das Mittel der Wahl :m


----------



## NomBre (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Eine Frau zu erobern die man nicht kennt eine Kunst, in den Puff zu gehen nicht.

Gleiches trifft für mich auf dieses Thema zu. :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



NomBre schrieb:


> Eine Frau zu erobern die man nicht kennt eine Kunst, in den Puff zu gehen nicht.
> 
> Gleiches trifft für mich auf dieses Thema zu. :m



Ja aber es gehen weitaus mehr hin, als es zugeben mögen.


----------



## Nemo (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Mir ist da mal noch was Allgemeines zum Thema Moral eingefallen: Ich finde nicht, dass an den verschiedenen Ausprägungen des Angelns etwas moralisch verwerfliches ist. Es sind immer einzelne oder manchmal auch mehrere Personen, die es übertreiben und moralisch verwerflich handeln.
Da braucht sich keiner hinstellen, und bestimmte Angelarten grundsätzlich in Frage stellen!

Da sollte die Anglerschaft wirklich an einem Strang ziehen.

Und noch was: Wer sich darüber beschwert, dass ein ordentlich gezüchteter Fisch selektiv gefangen, waidgerecht geschlachtet und verwertet wird, während nahezu jedermann (vermutlich gehört der Beschwerdeführer dann auch zu der Gruppe) industriell verarbeitete Tierprodukte konsumiert, von teilweise grausam gehaltenen, foltermäßig transportierten und ekelhaft verarbeiteten Säugetieren und Pferchvögeln (klar, das Fleisch für 2.50/kg ist 1a! ...oder Wurst...), der hat doch nicht mehr alle Latten auf dem Zaun!!

Also, Kirche im Dorf lassen, aber selbstverständlich einzelne Angler, die nicht korrekt mit den Tieren umgehen, über ihr Fehlverhalten belehren.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

@ smithie


                                                                                                                                                                            Jedenfalls kommen die Fische, ich sage jetzt mal Forellen, gar nie  nicht aus einer Fischzucht, die neben einem FoPu ist, oder  vielleicht  am Ende noch dazugehört... #6


Dann geh mal im Harz nach Altenbrak da ist eine Fischzucht (Forellen) wo am Ende der Kiloteich dran hängt.


 Da werden die Forellen für die Gastronomie gezüchtet und für den Angler der Teich gefüllt. Beste Qulität da kannste nicht meckern.


Also sag niemals nie.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Zanderbräter (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Gibt es an jeder Ecke mittlerweile z.B.:

https://www.fischzucht-wagner.de/ 

Die Anlage existiert seid über 50 Jahren.
Top Gelände mit netten Anglern wie du und ich #h

Wenn ich frische erstklassige Fische möchte, gehe ich auch dort hin.

Eine Frage hab ich noch:
Ich stolper andauernd über die Bezeichnung "FORELLENPUFF".....

Ich habe bei Wicki die Info bekommen: Puff = Bordell, in dem Damen sexuelle Leistungen anbieten,
was hat der Edelfisch mit dem Puff zu tun? Oder was bietet er an?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## jkc (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Moin, die Bezeichnung spielt darauf an, dass jeder dran darf der bezahlt, ...auch ohne Qualifikation oder Talent; Ebenso impliziert sie, dass es dort einfacher ist erfolgreich zu sein, als in freier Wildbahn...wie im Puff halt.


Grüße JK


----------



## Nemo (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Zanderbräter schrieb:


> Gibt es an jeder Ecke mittlerweile z.B.:
> 
> https://www.fischzucht-wagner.de/
> 
> ...


Wertvoller Hinweis.
Die Besserangler nutzen den Begriff gerne als abfällige Bezeichnung.
Normale Menschen greifen das auf und verwenden es humoristisch, so wie die Mädels heutzutage sich gegenseitig Bitches nennen oder Dunkelhäutige sich mit Nigga titulieren.

Dummerweise benötigt echter Humor einen gewissen Grad an Intelligenz (womit leider nicht jeder gesegnet ist), so dass selbst das eine negative Auswirkung auf das Image haben kann. Man muss also genau aufpassen was man sagt. Ich habe das gerade in dieser Diskussion gelernt und spreche selbst nur noch vom Forellensee.

Wirklich passend ist die Bezeichnung aber eh nicht, sondern es ist eher wie eine Eintrittskarte zu einer Singleparty. Ob du erfolgreich bist und in welchem Maße hängt immer noch von deinen Skills ab, aber die Bedingungen sind günstiger gegenüber der freien Wildbahn.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Hallo,


vom Moralischem her habe ich auch keine Einwendungen gegen solche Anlagen. Ausser, dass schon gesichert sein sollte, das die Fische ordentlich behandelt werden. Aber das ist ja an den anderen Gewässern auch nicht immer gegeben. Was damals in der besagten Sendung gezeigt wurde, war allerdings schon schlimm.

Wenn jemand seine Fische sich da besorgt oder dem Nachwuchs ein Erfolgserlebnis vermitteln will oder auch aus anderen Gründen, warum auch nicht. Nur wie schon erwähnt, auf dort gefangene Kapitale oder Massenfänge sich was einzubilden werde ich nie begreifen. Genausowenig, wie ich begreife, dass ein Jäger aus einem Gatter einen Vierzehnender schießt und  dann das Geweih daheim oder sonstwo aufhängt. #d


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nur wie schon erwähnt, auf dort gefangene Kapitale oder Massenfänge sich was einzubilden werde ich nie begreifen.



Ich auch nicht. Gibt hier in der Nähe auch einen Teich / See wo Großforellen besetzt werden. Da kann man kaum dran vorbei angeln. So ein Fisch hat natürlich einen ganz anderen Wert als in freier Wildbahn im Bach, wo auf 100 Forellen eine Kapitale kommt, die auch meist noch schwerer zu überlisten und auch zu landen sind. Ist einfach eine andere Liga.

Bei den Massenfängen ähnlich. Am Teich hier, wo man nach Gewicht zahlt könnte ich locker 100 Forellen am Tag fangen. Extrem dichter Besatz, hungernde Fische...das ist keine Kunst.

Wie auch in anderen Bereichen zählt aber oft nur das "was", nicht das "wie"


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> Ich spreche dieses Thema an, weil mir beim letzten Ansitz am wilden Fluss ein mir unbekannter Angler von seinem Forellenpuff erzählte.
> ..
> ...


........ finde ich doch.


wenn jetzt alle , die verbindlich eine forelle mitnehmen wollen an deiner stelle angeln würden ? in gottes freier natur ? du würdest dir binnen 5 min einen fo pu in der nähe wünschen.!





um am fo puff fische zu fangen muss man mit teils ausgefuxten methoden angeln, oder 4-6 jährige mit ypps ruten angeln lassen.  man kann tatsächlich selbst als schneider nach hause gehen und ein kleinkind macht für papa den räucherschrank voll.




 apro po fotos. ich sehe da kaum einen unterschied zwischen gefangenen und toten zuchtforellen und oder mit eutrophierenden boilies gemästeten großkarpfen mit durchhängenden bäuchen auf dem foto.dessen daseins zweck ist immer und immerwieder für drillspaß zu sorgen.die liste kann man noch mit hecht , zander barsch usw erweitern da ist der fo puff ehrlicher!




welche moral will man denn da her leiten ??


fische fangen evtl verangeln am naturgewässer nur für den drillspaß ?


oder sich einen fisch für die verwertung zu fangen, ohne verangelten beifang einrechnen zu müssen. ?


----------



## sprogoe (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

|good:#6#6#6


Gruß Siggi


----------



## smithie (1. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann geh mal im Harz nach Altenbrak da ist eine Fischzucht (Forellen) wo am Ende der Kiloteich dran hängt.
> 
> 
> Da werden die Forellen für die Gastronomie gezüchtet und für den Angler der Teich gefüllt. Beste Qulität da kannste nicht meckern.
> ...


So war mein Post schon gemeint.


Aber manch einer der hier schreibt meint anscheinend, dass die bösen FoPu Fische aus einer anderen Zucht kommen als diejenigen, die im FoPu gefangen werden.


Aber vielleicht ist das Sommerloch jetzt dann mal vorbei.
Anders kann ich mir 15 Seiten zu einem solchen Thema nicht erklären.


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, die Bezeichnung spielt darauf an, dass jeder dran darf der bezahlt, ...auch ohne Qualifikation oder Talent; Ebenso impliziert sie, dass es dort einfacher ist erfolgreich zu sein, als in freier Wildbahn...wie im Puff halt.
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



auf jeden Fall ist es oft lustig ,erst mal 30 Km hinfahren 
 sich auf die Terrasse setzen und ein Käffchen schlürfen,dann ein mal um die Anlage gewandert und das super Gerät derer die hier auch mal dürfen bestaunt .Von der der schweren Hechtangel mit dicken Proppen bis zur Brandungsangel war schon alles dabei , na ja und dann die you tube Experten 
 die zwar das neuste vom Neuen haben #6 aber von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung .
 Zum richtigen Angeln müßte ich 250 Km fahren und dann
 habe ich noch die Fangbeschränkung #c nicht machbar wenn ich mal ein paar Fische mehr haben möchte.
 Also sehe ich so eine "Verkaufseinrichtung" als absolut 
 praktisch an - frischer bekommt man es nirgend wo .:m


----------



## smithie (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Solche Spezialisten hast Du aber auch anderswo.


Leute, die am Ende des Drills die Schnur so weit aufkurbeln, dass die Pose im Spitzenring hängt und dann Schwierigkeiten haben, mit ihrem zu kurzen Kescher und der 3,30m Rute den Fisch in den Kescher zu bekommen...


----------



## mantikor (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

ich wurde vor ca 40 jahren, an so einer anlage, richtig vom nachbarn, mit dem angelvirus angefixt und hab da auch meine ersten efahrungen als jungangler mit jugendfischereischein gesammelt, ich denke das man um das fischereihandwerk zu erlernen keinen besseren ort finden kann, der ganze ablauf von bisserkennung drillen bis zur landung, betäuben und abstechen und wenn das mit dem angeln dann irgendwann zum ernsthaften hobby wird, wird demjenigen das eh nicht mehr reichen und man wird automatisch natur und wildnisangler, ich fische gerne und oft am rhein aber ich fahre auch sehr gerne zum ul fischen oder ansitzen an den forellenpuff, aber der teich muss eine gewisse grösse haben sonst macht es keinen spass, wenn alle drei meter ein angler sitzt ist mir das auch zuviel aber da gibts dann wie immer, bei allem, riesige qualitätsunterschiede, es gibt teichbetreiber die dich ohne fischereischein nicht mal aufs gelände lassen und auch viele denen das völlig gleichgültig ist, die auch nicht auf einhaltung des tierschutzes achten


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ich finde es erschreckend, dass jemand überhaupt auf die Idee kommt, eine Angelart (welche auch immer) mit Moral in Verbindung zu bringen.
Das tun nur Moralapostel, die sich über Andere erhaben fühlen


----------



## fishhawk (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend, dass jemand überhaupt auf die Idee kommt, eine Angelart (welche auch immer) mit Moral in Verbindung zu bringen.
> Das tun nur Moralapostel, die sich über Andere erhaben fühlen



Da hast du wohl leider recht.

Ich persönlich finde es eh nicht gut, im Zusammenhang mit Angeln und Fischen solche Begriffe wie Moral, Respekt, Würde etc. zu verwenden.

Das ist eigentlich die Sprache der Angelgegner.

Es gibt fürs Angeln und Versorgen von Fischen bundesweit gültige Regeln und die gelten am Forellensee ebenso wie am Wildbach.
Dazu dann noch die gewässerspezifischen Vorschriften.
Wer sich an diese Regeln hält, braucht sich vor niemand zu rechtfertigen oder herabwürdigen zu lassen.

Und ob man sich auf einen Fang "was einbilden" kann, ist auch immer ne persönliche Beurteilung. 

Ich finde es z.B. seltsam, dass sich oft Leute ein Urteil erlauben ohne selber praktische Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben.

Auch wenn ich persönlich keinen Drang verspüre an solchen Anlagen zu angeln, gönne ich es aber allen Anglern, die sich dort wohl fühlen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Diese ganze moralinsaure Sudelei öffnet Flanken, die wiederum von anderen nur zu gerne genutzt werden um volle Breitseiten auf uns abzufeuern.
Das fing mit Drosse an, der seine eigene Moral dogmatisch über alle Angler verschüttete, das wirkt bis heute. Noch heute werden seine Thesen von Verbandsleuten wie Mantras vor sich her getragen. Alles in der Hoffnung, man könne so unseren Gegnern den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Nur merken sie bis heute nicht, dass sie genau das Gegenteil damit erreichen.


----------



## Andal (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

"Moralisch besser ist doch genauso Pillepalle, wie "Weltmeister der Herzen". Gar nix - maximal eine Ausrede, halt auch was g'sagt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Wo ist eigentlich der TE ?


----------



## Hering 58 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der TE ?



Am Forellen puff.:q:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Am Forellen puff.:q:m



wie unmoralisch, ts ts ts |rolleyes


----------



## Nemo (2. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Am Forellen puff.:q:m


|muahah:


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie unmoralisch, ts ts ts |rolleyes


:m

Die Diskussuon hat jedenfalls bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich mir vorgenommen habe, nun regelmäßiger Forellenseen zu besuchen. Bisher waren das ca. 2mal im Jahr, versuche das jetzt mal monatlich hinzukriegen.


----------



## Casso (7. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der TE ?




Ganz ehrlich? Ich hoffe er nervt andere Menschen mit seinen angreifenden und vor allem alles andere als wertlosen Aussagen. Ich habe mir die ersten Beiträge am Anfang dieses Threads durchgelesen und bin dann direkt zur letzten Seite gesprungen. Das der Forellensee im Allgemeinen nicht gerade hoch angesehen ist, ist bekannt. Dennoch muss man nicht alle Besucher eines solchen Sees über einen Kamm scheren. Gerade dieses "Ich bin ohnehin der bessere Angler und fange, wenn ich mal am Forellensee bin, ohnehin den ganzen Tümpel leer" geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse. 



Jeder soll doch so angeln wie es ihm gefällt. Egal ob an einem naturbelassenen See, einem kleinen Bach der sich seinen Weg durch die Wälder sucht oder eben an einem kommerziellen See. Das man in der Natur natürlich ein geileres Feeling hat, darüber brauchen wir nicht streiten. Aber ich persönlich bin beispielsweise auch gerne ab und zu an einem Forellensee. Ich mag Forellen und da ich auch angeln gehe um Fisch zu essen, nehme ich diese Möglichkeit gerne mit. Mir würde es im Leben aber nicht einfallen einen Angler zu verurteilen nur weil er an einem bestimmten Gewässer sitzt. 



So Themen wie dieses hier zeigen eindeutig warum es unter einem Großteil der Angler keinen Zusammenhalt gibt. Warum viele Leute auf Facebook beispielsweise gar keine Fangfotos mehr zeigen. Warum es andere Organisationen so leicht haben uns Anglern Steine in den Weg zu legen. Da braucht sich echt niemand mehr wundern. 



Und @Brillendorsch, ich beziehe mich mit diesem Beitrags keinesfalls auf dich. Ich habe nur die Gelegenheit zum Zitat genutzt, da ich deinen Beitrag mit der Frage nach dem Verbleib des Threaderstellers als passenden Anfang empfunden habe.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Ist nicht auch jeder Teich von einem Angelverein das Gleiche wie ein FoPu?
Fische werden eingesetzt und wieder gefangen..... oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Andal (7. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ist nicht auch jeder Teich von einem Angelverein das Gleiche wie ein FoPu?
> Fische werden eingesetzt und wieder gefangen..... oder sehe ich das falsch?



Im Prinzip hast du vollkommen Recht. Es ist nur eine Frage der Schattierung. Von wirklich grauenhaft bis ist ja schöner, als man dachte, ist alles dabei. Das einzige was man vielleicht anführen könnte, ist je geballter der Raum, desto fürchterlicher die Tümpel!?


----------



## Angler9999 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

... und der Betreiber kann einiges tun, damit das Image nicht abrutscht.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ist nicht auch jeder Teich von einem Angelverein das Gleiche wie ein FoPu?
> Fische werden eingesetzt und wieder gefangen..... oder sehe ich das falsch?



Bei mir beispielsweise nicht, weil die Elbe jeden Besatz mitnehmen würde. Da wird gefangen, was im Gewässer ist. Steht also auch in Abhängig zur Geographie.

Generell:

Die Engländer/Österreicher sind Stand der Dinge die "Puff-Lords", da wird schon genau anders herum argumentiert. Der Tenor:



> Wieso sollte man seine Zeit an fischleeren Gewässer verschwenden.



oder



> Der Spaß an Commercials ist einfach größer. Karpfen zwischen 1Kg bis 4Kg in Menge zu Fangen ist zwar Arbeit, aber auch ein besonderer Reiz.



Soll jeder Angeln wie er will, Wurst wie Hans, am Ende zählt, was man Selbst als Fazit aus der Sache heraus entwickelt. Leider befinden sich viele Leute im Status von Eitelkeit und Neid, da ist natürlich alles außerhalb des eigenen Dunstkreies "Schwachsinn". Typisches Defizit unzufriedener Menschen.


----------



## Casso (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Schön geschrieben @Fantastic Fishing! Unterm Strich sind wir doch alle gleiche und betreiben das gleiche Hobby. Die einen verwerten mehr Fische und den anderen rutschen mehr Fische aus der Hand. Vom Grundsatz her treiben uns dennoch die gleichen Ziele ans Wasser. Es fühlt sich an wie ein Tropfen Wasser auf einem heißen Stein aber es wäre schön wenn mal alle Angler in Deutschland an einem Strang ziehen würden.


Und ich persönlich bin gerne am Forellensee und finde nichts verwerfliches daran. Genauso gerne bin ich allerdings auch in der freien Natur und versuche mein Glück. Jeder so wie er kann und mag. #6


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Casso schrieb:


> . Jeder so wie er kann und mag. #6



So sollte es sein.#6



> Ist nicht auch jeder Teich von einem Angelverein das Gleiche wie ein FoPu?



Nicht unbedingt jeder.

Gibt auch Teiche, die nur sporadisch besetzt werden,  und wo auch natürliche Vermehrung  mancher Fischarten  stattfindet.

Hängt immer von der Vereinsführung und Mitgliederstruktur ab.

Gibt allerdings auch Fließgewässer, wo fast nur Put-and-Take angesagt ist.

So häufig, so einseitig  und in solchen Mengen wie an Forellenseen wird allerdings in Vereinsgewässern sicher nicht besetzt.

Ich finde es gut, wenn Angler die Wahl haben, wo und wie sie ihrem Hobby nachgehen wollen.

Ich hoffe, das bleibt noch einige Zeit so.


----------



## sesticaba (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Jungs, entspannt euch doch mal etwas. Ich bin zur Zeit nicht zuhause und es ist schwer, mit dem Smartphone auf alles zu antworten. Aber keine Sorge, ich lese alles mit und kann eure Meinungen nun zum Teil auch besser nachvollziehen. Hier wurden einige plausible Gründe für den Besuch eines Forellenpuffs genannt; ist doch gut, ihr habt es erklärt und ich kann nun eher eine Akzeptanz für dieses Angeln aufbringen.
Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, dass ich zumindest das Geprotze bzw wettbewerbsmäßige Angeln an diesen Anlagen übertrieben finde.

Ps: hier wurde jetzt schon einige mal gesagt, dass ein vereinssee nach dem selben Prinzip wie ein forellenpuff funktioniert. 
Wie ich einige Seiten vorher schon sagte, ist das nicht ganz der Fall.



sesticaba schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass die meisten maßigen Edelfische (insbesondere karpfen und forellen), die wir in Seen und Flüssen fangen, fast ausnahmslos besetzte Fische sind.
> Aber hier einen 1 zu 1 Vergleich zu puff-fischen zu ziehen, ist doch etwas übertrieben.
> Denn in einem vereinssee werden vll nur 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr Fische besetzt, die dann die ersten 1-2 Wochen etwas hemmungsloser beissen. Danach legt sich das ganze und die überlebenden werden mit der Zeit scheuer und vorsichtiger und sind nicht mehr mit Teichforellen vergleichbar.
> Bei Forellenteichen hingegen wird nicht nur 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr besetzt, sondern im Schnitt eher 1 bis 2 mal pro Tag oder Woche (je nach Teich-typ). Das erhöht die Fangfrequenz enorm gegenüber anderen Gewässern und dementsprechend sind die meisten Fische, die gefangen werden, frisch besetzte, die sich nicht lange an die Umgebung akklimatisiert haben.
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



sesticaba schrieb:


> Ps: hier wurde jetzt schon einige mal gesagt, dass ein vereinssee nach dem selben Prinzip wie ein forellenpuff funktioniert.
> Wie ich einige Seiten vorher schon sagte, ist das nicht ganz der Fall.



Gerade bei Forellen sieht doch die typische Situation wie folgt aus:
Die vom Verein gepachtete Strecke des Flüsschens (hier in Mittelfranken Schwabach, Bibert, Zenn, Aurach ...) wird wenige Wochen vor Ende der Schonzeit mit ca. 100 Forellen pro km besetzt. Am ersten Tag nach der Schonzeit steht Angler neben Angler und nach spätestens 3 Tagen sind 90 Prozent der Forellen rausgefangen. Die gleiche Prozedur wiederholt sich 1-2 Mal pro Jahr.

Die betreffenden Gewässer sind also an einigen Tagen im Jahr nichts anderes als temporäre Puffs.

Mein Verein hat sehr attraktive Fließgewässer gepachtet. Insgesamt fast 10km Strecke. Trotzdem finden mehr als 80% der Besuche an den Weihern statt, in denen jedes Jahr Karpfen besetzt werden. Die Leute wollen Entspannung und einen Pfannenkarpfen für den Räucherofen fangen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die wollen in der Mehrzahl keine anglerischen Herausforderungen lösen.

Wir haben ein super Fließgewässer mit hervorragendem Aal-Bestand (jährlicher Besatz mit Glasaal). Abzüglich der Besuche zu Beginn der Forellensaison (die werden nämlich auch in diesem Flüsschen besetzt) gibt es dort im Jahr ca. 70 Besuche, wovon ca. 20 von mir stammen. Es ist den Leuten zu anstrengend, vom Auto 500 Meter zu laufen. Da besuchen sie lieber einen Weiher und angeln mehr oder weniger von der Autotür aus.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Forellenpuff hier in Mittelfranken sehr viel Nachfrage hätte.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist den Leuten zu anstrengend, vom Auto 500 Meter zu laufen. Da besuchen sie lieber einen Weiher und angeln mehr oder weniger von der Autotür aus.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Andal (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

Wobei ich immer mehr Lust verspüre, mal so einen englischen Commercial zu besuchen. Was man nicht kennt, kann man sonst ja schlecht beurteilen.

Fakt ist, "Puffs" haben ihre absolute Berechtigung, sonst gäbe es sie ja nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*

und auch für unsere Angler im Rollstuhl - leicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenpuff - moralische Stellung*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und auch für unsere Angler im Rollstuhl - leicht zu erreichen.



Eben! #6#6#6


----------



## Bandito_MK (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich wohne mehr oder weniger direkt an der Lenne - einem Zufluß der Ruhr.
Als ich mit dem angeln angefangen habe, war es kaum möglich mal in Ruhe eine Forelle zu fangen. Die Lenne war praktisch Äschen-verseucht. Ein Edelfisch der Extraklasse war da eher lästiger Beifang, das war die gute alte Zeit - dann kam der Kormoran.
Heute ist die Äsche ganzjährig geschützt und die Lenne eigentlich ein Pflegefall, denn die Vereine mühen sich seit Jahren wieder einen gesunden Fischbestand aufzubauen. Es wird eingesetzt - und der schwarze Vogel schaut zu und bindet sich sein Schlabberlatz um.
Ich könnte auch dort angeln gehen - und somit den Angeldruck auf das Gewässer noch weiter erhöhen.
Sorry, ich merke gerade ich bin off topic - es soll ja nicht um Ökologie, sondern um Moral gehen.

Beim angeln gibt es wohl etliche Spielarten die man hinter fragen kann...
Macht es Sinn das Karpfenangler die Gewässer, die aufgrund der Einträge durch die Landwirtschaft eh schon zu nährstoffhaltig sind, mit ihrem Lockfutter noch weiter aufdüngen um dann einen nichtheimischen Fisch zu fangen um ihn anschließend zurück setzen zu könnnen?
Was soll man davon halten das zur Heringssaison zig Angler auf einer Brücke stehen und jeder Heringe in drei, wenn nicht vierstelliger Anzahl fängt?
Muß das sein das manche sich ein dickes Boot chartern und dann zum Big Game (allein schon der Name...) auf Marlin rausfahren? Erinnert doch etwas an den Safari-Touristen der mal einen Löwen schießen will...
Oder das man den Aal als Glasaal einsammelt, ihn großzieht um ihn dann wieder auszusetzen damit er geangelt werden kann...?

Das schöne beim angeln ist eben, das jeder seine Spielwiese finden und beackern kann. Der eine findet seine Passion im Fliegenfischen, der andere beim Barschangeln und der nächste eben beim angeln in Forellenpuff.
Villeicht kommt es gar nicht so sehr darauf an was man macht, sondern wie man es macht... Heringsangeln von der Brücke ist doch okay - aber vielleicht muß man da auch mal lernen sich über 50 Heringe zu freuen und nicht erst wenn die 500er Marke geknackt ist...

Ich für meinen Teil angel gern im Forellenpuff. Ich kann dort hin fahren ohne mich vorher um einen Tagesschein o.ä. kümmern zu müssen, ich kann dort gezielt meinen Zielfisch angeln und dort einfach einen schönen Tag verbringen.

Das was der TE in seinem Eingangsposting schrieb ist natürlich Blödsinn - das Massenfänge am FoPu die Regel wären. Der "Eintritt" kostet meist um die 20€, ein Kilo Forelle kostet 8-9€ - was soll der FoPu-Besitzer verdienen wenn dort jeder regelmässig 20 Forellen fängt?

Neulich schlug meine Frau vor, wir könnten doch mal wieder geräucherte Forelle essen - der kleine Tischräucherofen stand bereit, nur keine Forelle. Also habe ich zwei tiefgekühlte vom Lidl mitgenommen und was lese ich da auf der Verpackung "aus intensiver Aquakultur aus der Türkei" - vielleicht wäre da die FoPu-Forelle aus einer gepflegten Anlage doch die moralisch bessere Alternative gewesen.


----------



## Bilch (2. Oktober 2018)

@Bandito_MK,

wirklich sehr gut gesagt


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Oktober 2018)

Sehr gut geschrieben,da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Casso (11. Oktober 2018)

Bandito_MK schrieb:


> [...]
> Das was der TE in seinem Eingangsposting schrieb ist natürlich Blödsinn - das Massenfänge am FoPu die Regel wären. Der "Eintritt" kostet meist um die 20€, ein Kilo Forelle kostet 8-9€ - was soll der FoPu-Besitzer verdienen wenn dort jeder regelmässig 20 Forellen fängt?
> [...]



Danke! Ich bemängel selbst immer die pauschalen Aussagen wie "Im Forellensee ist es doch viel zu einfach! Da geht man immer mit zehn Fischen raus!" ...
Etwas derartiges höre ich sogar von meinem Vater, der mit dem Angeln so gut wie gar nichts am Hut hat. Wirklich nicht. Noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehabt aber meint, dass man am Forellensee nie als Schneider nach Hause geht und wirklich immer die Boxen voll mit Fisch hat.


----------



## Hobbyspinner (12. Oktober 2018)

Natürlich ist es Blödsinn, dass man am Forellensee immer fängt. Man schaue sich nur die ganzen negativen Bewertungen der verschiedenen Seen an, mit dem Inhalt "viel zu wenig Fisch drin". In Deutschland habe ich ca. 8 Seen besucht, in Dänemark mindestens 20. Und bei den meisten Seen ist es so, wie in der freien Natur: Es gibt Angler, die fangen 5 Fische in einer Stunde, während sich 5 andere Angler die Augen reiben und schauen, wie und womit der Typ so viel fängt. Und auch hier läuft nix, wenn das Wetter dem Fisch nicht passt.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Oktober 2018)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## N_S Dakota (13. Oktober 2018)

Leute, MORAL ! Das ist wenn man marolisch ist , so versteht doch.......! 

Mich gruseln die da sagen , der König von Dänemark oder der der Niederlande 

habe eine schöne Moral und die man dort auch schön borgen könne.

Es kommt euch so die Natur ! aber was will der salmonidenrücken noch tragen ? 

Golden auf ganzer Haut, bloß das ihm mit Fliege begegnet werden kann ! 

Aber hat man die Börse zum erwerb der Carbonrod und der british handmade flies ?

So steht er dann , der Mensch , Homo de venari und beschwört , Natur , Natur !

Also,  - Moral ! - wenn der eine vom Kutter und der andere von der Steilkante fischt....


----------



## Casso (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich verstehe nun ehrlich gesagt nicht was du mit deinem Beitrag aussagen möchtest. Ich bin ja in wirklich vielen Foren unterwegs bzw. unterwegs gewesen und nirgends aber auch wirklich nirgends haben sich die User zum Teil so ausgedrückt wie es hier im Anglerboard Gang und Gäbe ist. Liegt es am höheren Durchschnittsalter? Ist an den entsprechenden Leuten ein Dichter verloren gegangen? Gehört es beim Thema "Angeln" zum guten Ton sich einfach kompliziert auszudrücken? Ich weiß es nicht. Für mich schwer zu lesende Beiträge. Auch weil ich solche Beiträge nicht verstehen kann. Dabei bezeichne ich mich durchaus als intelligent und mein Wortschatz ist auch nicht sonderlich klein.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Oktober 2018)

Casso schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nun ehrlich gesagt nicht was du mit deinem Beitrag aussagen möchtest. Ich bin ja in wirklich vielen Foren unterwegs bzw. unterwegs gewesen und nirgends aber auch wirklich nirgends haben sich die User zum Teil so ausgedrückt wie es hier im Anglerboard Gang und Gäbe ist. Liegt es am höheren Durchschnittsalter? Ist an den entsprechenden Leuten ein Dichter verloren gegangen? Gehört es beim Thema "Angeln" zum guten Ton sich einfach kompliziert auszudrücken? Ich weiß es nicht. Für mich schwer zu lesende Beiträge. Auch weil ich solche Beiträge nicht verstehen kann. Dabei bezeichne ich mich durchaus als intelligent und mein Wortschatz ist auch nicht sonderlich klein.



Sein froh das Jose der Straßenmusikant nicht mehr schreibt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2018)

Liest sich wie eine Mischung aus Shakespeare und Piet Klocke - es will sich mir keinerlei Aussage erschließen


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2018)

Mir gefällts. AB braucht mehr Dada!


Edit: Das bezieht sich nur auf die Form. Mit der (vermutlichen) Aussage bin ich weniger
einverstanden.


----------



## Nemo (13. Oktober 2018)

Oder mehr mana mana (di dii dididi)


----------



## Bandito_MK (14. Oktober 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Liest sich wie eine Mischung aus Shakespeare und Piet Klocke - es will sich mir keinerlei Aussage erschließen



Mir ergeht es da nicht anders...

„Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor.“


----------



## hans21 (14. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## degl (14. Oktober 2018)

hans21 schrieb:


> Moral- leicht gepredigt, schwer erklärt.




Ja....die Moral.......was hat die mit Angeln zu tun?...............Moral ist das, was jeder für sich darunter versteht

Wenn bedarf an derartigem Tun vorhanden ist......so wird das in unserer modernen und von "Erbsenzählern" bestimmten Welt eben bedient.........so wat

Das ich das für mich ausschließe, macht mich nicht zum besseren Menschen/Angler

gruß degl


----------



## Ines (14. Oktober 2018)

Also, ich finde Forellenangeln am Forellensee durchaus anspruchsvoll. Die Forellen, zumindest in den größeren Gewässern, springen einem wirklich nicht an den Haken. 
Nicht umsonst werden immer feinere Köder und Montagen entwickelt, und es gibt im Netz unzählige Videos mit Tricks zum Forellenangeln.
Am Forellensee entscheidet sich, wer es kann und wer nicht. Und ich werde noch einiges an Lehrgeld zahlen müssen. 
Meine Achtung vor dem Angeln am Forellensee ist in der letzten Zeit gestiegen.


----------

